# May 2014 No/Low Buy: Support, Hugs, Commiseration, and Confessional



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

It's about that time, ladies!  

Congrats to everyone who had a successful April, and if you fell off the wagon, come get a fresh new start for May!

I'm having to adjust my goals for this month.  Normally it's Ipsy, Birchbox, a second Birchbox if I can find a 100-point code, and a $25 splurge budget.  I told myself that if I could stick to my guns for a few months (and I have!) I could buy the Allure Summer Box.  The only problem is, I looked a the box contents, and I don't even want it!  But I still want to treat myself.  So, since I was a complete dummy yesterday and got sunburned playing outside with the kids, I decided I'm going to buy the Sephora Sun Safety kit this year.  Don't know if I'm getting the regular or SiJCP one, but I'm adding it to my allowables this month.  Maybe if I have SEVERAL little bottles of SPF stashed about I'll actually apply it, instead of "ugh it's all the way upstairs".

I will reduce my splurge budget a bit though.  So for May, it's Ipsy, two Birchboxes (already paid for, I was able to use a 100 point code on BOTH accounts), a $10 splurge budget, and the Sun Safety kit!  Hopefully researching, ordering, waiting for, and then playing with the sun kit will keep me occupied enough that I'm not tempted to shop!

What are your goals for the month? What do you want to accomplish?


----------



## chelsealady (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm trying to decide what my goals are for this month. I cancelled my second Birchbox because I decided to get my julep box, my main birchbox is paid for. I'll keep my ipsy this month and next for extra to put into the midsummer Santa. My mother's birthday is this month plus mother's day so I have to budget for that. It means at least two big family meals. I'm going to try and convince them that we can cook at home instead of going to a restaurant. She doesn't need anything so I'm going to get her some flowers for mother's day and maybe a gift cert for a massage for her birthday. We are have to take the dog to the vet because she is having stomach issues again. My oldest niece found herself a little short this month so I gave her some money. All that being said I think the only thing I'm going to allow myself is the SiJCP Sun safety kit. I have a gift card that will cover it. Hopefully I can stick to it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 27, 2014)

I am adjusting my budget so that I can save more for our Disney World vacation in September. To do so, I am giving myself very specific rules.

I am allowed to buy the following:

-Either the Hourglass Ambient Light Palette or Guerlain Meteorites

-Hourglass blush in Diffused Heat

I am not allowed to buy anything else and I can't spend over $100 in May, June, July or August on makeup products. (So it looks like I blew my budget on the two items I can buy, hahaha, the cost of beauty.)

I plan on monitoring my overall spending in all categories of my life, I have been budgeting the past couple of days and if I stick to my plan then we will have our vacation paid for by the time we get there.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 27, 2014)

So April was basically terrible. I tend to always put myself on a no buy, fail miserably for a week, then feel awful and do ok the rest of the month. So we're gonna try something different in may.

I'm not going to set myself rules. No budget, no "allowed" and "not allowed" list. The only parameter I'm going to set is that before I make a purchase I need to think: do I really need this? Do I not own anything similar? Do I really need this or am I just buying it because I'm sad/angry/bored? Basically just going to make myself stop and think before I buy things instead of going into the "makeup trance" and spening like crazy. I think I'm like a 4 year old....you tell me I can't have it, I want it more and will find a way to make it happen. So.....I can buy it. I just need to think about it first.

I will say I think this month will be easier since my work schedule is back to Monday-Friday so I don't have 2 weekdays where I'm bored out of my mind. Good luck to everyone this month!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

My inner eight-year-old gets not one but *two* superhero movies this month, so I'm going to carve those babies in stone now.  I just hope the Roseway doesn't have it in 3D for the first screening of _Spider-Man 2_ on Saturday.  I can't deal with 3D movies any more, and I really want to see it at that theatre!  They have the best theatre popcorn I have ever had. 

So.  Yeah. _Spider-Man 2_ next weekend.  I had originally planned on staying home all weekend, and then I realized it was opening on Friday, which is grocery shopping night, so I'll go out only for this movie on Saturday.  Clean in the morning, clean afterwards.  Clean on Sunday until I head out to my aunt's. 

Allowed:


One GDE order on the 12th.  There are Things being added to the catalog on that day (I think that's when the Matte 2 Feminine collection is being launched!), so I'll just plan around that.  If there is another LE collection, I can get that regardless of when it's released even if that means a second order during the month, but only eyeshadows and lip products, not blushes.
One GCC order yet to be determined.  I'm currently leaning towards samples of the entire Big Damn Heroes collection, but I'll need to add at least three more samples to get up to the order minimum, so I might also get Auryn just so I'm not getting partial collections and trying to play catchup on things because I *will* be getting everything eventually.  Or maybe Maleficent polish so I have the appropriate nails for that film when it comes out since I have a friend who wants to see it, and I don't see her nearly as often as I could like unless we do Movie Day.  Or maybe some other collection, especially if they roll out a new as-yet-unannounced collection.  Still trying to decide on that one.  But BDH is pretty much a given for May because I'm planning on a _Firefly_/_Serenity_ marathon Memorial Day weekend.  Yes, my life is indeed just that exciting.
Shampoo/conditioner and deodorant if I run out.  I have been saying that for how long on the hair stuff?  A year now?  One of these days, it might actually happen.
Subs.  I've gone a little overboard on them lately, but Midsummer Swap is coming, so I'll keep all of them through at least May and start looking at paring down in June.  At least four of them (can't remember all of my subs right now!) are prepaid for several months, so those don't count against me budget-wise!  Yay!  I'll probably skip Julep and Scratch because they both seem to be concentrating on things I don't like (soft feminine cream polish, transparent wraps), so at least there's that.
Bats' Day BPAL LEs.  All of them.  Perfume oil, hair gloss, atmosphere spray -- what ever it is, I can get one of each.  I was a fairy (that's the term over on bpal.org for someone who is willing to go to events and do custom purchases of limited edition event-only stuff for people unable to get to those events) at Emerald City Comic Con for someone who is going to Bats' Day, and she offered to return the favor, and I'm planning on taking her up on that offer!
If Urban Decay reissues my birthday eyeliner code (it comes up as already used even though I know I didn't use it), I can get a Lovechild lip pencil, and then I will use the code to get a Corrupt pencil.  I want the Ocho Loco 2 set, especially since it's about 40% off now, but DO NOT NEED MORE EYELINER.  Except a nice shimmery brown, since I've been wearing that a lot lately but only have two or three, one of which is close to running out since it's a stila smudgestick that I've been using for about five months, and those things don't have a lot of product in them.
Another allowed eyeliner pencil:  Starlooks shimmery brown kohl liner.  This is allowed only if we get another $35 code for the loyalty gift *and* it is not scheduled to be sent out in the Starbox.  As far as Starlooks goes, if we do get another code, my order total can go up to $45, so my out-of-pocket would be $10.
-- essence:  I'll give this one another $20 budget.  They haven't been putting out very many things I really want, so chances are slim I'll spend that much, but I'll put it there just in case.
I'm going to have to think a little more about my not-allowed list.  I'm finding it easier to list my allowed items than my not-allowed stuff right now!

I think most of my other plans -- get stuff up on eBay (I need to start socking money away for Rose City Comic Con!), get my bedroom in order for an air conditioner (I have a portable AC unit under my dining room table since I didn't get it -- on clearance! -- until after it had cooled down for the year sufficiently that I didn't have any desire for AC), shovel out all of the assorted bins and boxes in my living room because IKEA has some shelving units that I am coveting -- are all cleaning-related.  I really need to just get more regimented about my errands (which will have the side benefit of cutting down on my shopping for and buying random crap) so I can have more time to do all of the cleaning I keep saying I'm going to do. 

And now, it's time to see what the cats are knocking over/scrambling up/trying to destroy in the bedroom.  Le sigh.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 27, 2014)

bsquared said:


> So April was basically terrible. I tend to always put myself on a no buy, fail miserably for a week, then feel awful and do ok the rest of the month. So we're gonna try something different in may.
> 
> I'm not going to set myself rules. No budget, no "allowed" and "not allowed" list. The only parameter I'm going to set is that before I make a purchase I need to think: do I really need this? Do I not own anything similar? Do I really need this or am I just buying it because I'm sad/angry/bored? Basically just going to make myself stop and think before I buy things instead of going into the "makeup trance" and spening like crazy. I think I'm like a 4 year old....you tell me I can't have it, I want it more and will find a way to make it happen. So.....I can buy it. I just need to think about it first.
> 
> I will say I think this month will be easier since my work schedule is back to Monday-Friday so I don't have 2 weekdays where I'm bored out of my mind. Good luck to everyone this month!!


I think this will be my plan for May as well. The first half of April was okay but the second half has been out of control, so I need to try something new.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

Uhoh.  The Super Colossal Spring Crafty Wonderland sale is on May 10th.  I forgot that I had decided I had to go after missing the holiday sale.  The retail store just isn't the same.  Anyone in the Portland area want to go and do real-life Talk Me Downs?  Maybe I'll take the train just to make myself think, "Do I *really* want to carry this home?"  Unfortunately, Shiro Cosmetics is going to be there, and loose pigment is very tiny and easy to carry, as are pretty much all of the things I would be likely to purchase there.  And I do have to go because indie etsy-type companies!  Want to see all of the goodies live and in-person!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 27, 2014)

I wasn't really on any kind of low buy in April. Despite that it went okay.I got my tax refund and put about half into savings; the other half I used on stuff for my cats that they have sort of needed but I couldn't afford to randomly splurge on (replacement toys for those they've destroyed, cat bed replacements for their old grungy ones, etc) and cooking and baking supplies that I have sort of needed but also couldn't afford to randomly splurge on (basically replacements for all my falling apart pots and super grungy cookie sheets).  I am still waiting on my state refund and will be putting all of that into savings.

In any case I am getting back on the official low buy wagon in May. I actually am aiming for a complete no buy of any non-essentials except for that I need to buy a plane ticket and some more barre classes. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 28, 2014)

April was most absolutely the fail month of the year so far for me. I splurged, and splurged big. I think I probably spent over $300 bucks on stuff I don't need. It felt like a giant buying frenzy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, this month, I am allowing myself 2 things: 

1. 2 old packaging mac pigments that I found on instagram from somebody.

2. Lorac Pro palette

The lorac pro palette is a maybe. I may or may not get it. The piggies I know I will for sure, if I can afford it on our budget. All of our other pennies are being put into our house, decorating, paying off stuff, and renovating little things here and there. I don't know what went so wrong last month, but I'm determined to make May be better for me. Now that I am getting a little "battle station" set up, it will feel a lot more appealing to get up earlier and play with my current items vs. buying more.  From there on, anything else will be as Meaganola -- on a NEED basis and not a need-because-its-pretty or because I'm on some emotional rollercoaster/lackthereof.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

I spent entirely way too much in April so I'm on a COMPLETE no buy for May.  I have to, grad school's coming up on me and I'll have no money.  My goal is to buy essentials only, and just try to work through some of my stash.  And of course, I'll cope with my no-buy by finding deals for my Summer Fairy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 28, 2014)

I spent too much in April. For May, I'm extending my no buy to EVERYTHING. They only thing I might need are some 2/$5 flip flops from old navy. I also might pick up MUFE aqua brow for my music festival. But that's it.

Last night I re-watched "The Story of Stuff" on youtube as well as "The Story of Cosmetics." They served as a reminder that I'm a total slave to the consumerism way of life. If you haven't watched this video yet, I highly recommend it. It looks into consumerism in America and how wasteful we all are and how buying new STUFF all the time doesn't make us happier. It really helps put the "big picture" into perspective. Plus the fact that it's been a year since I graduated college and I still feel like my student loans have barely budged makes me want to spend less.

(Btw, I really don't like the new site, especially on my phone. It makes it so tedious to get to my subscribed threads and even more tedious to find my last read post. Regardless, I'll try to keep posting on my progress and checking in with everyone.)


----------



## meaganola (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking my May goals over, and I realize they are more cleaning-related than spending. It's just a side benefit that focusing my time on cleaning and sorting through my stash will also mean not going out and buying stuff. This week's goal: The area against the back wall of my living room. I have boxes of random crap stacked against it, and it's time to tackle those. Tonight's goal: clear off the couch. Baby steps, gang. I get discouraged and defeated when I try for bigger projects immediately. It's kind of like a no-buy: Don't start with six months or even a month! Start with a week, and then another week, and then the next thing you know, it actually *has* been six months.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm thinking my May goals over, and I realize they are more cleaning-related than spending. It's just a side benefit that focusing my time on cleaning and sorting through my stash will also mean not going out and buying stuff. This week's goal: The area against the back wall of my living room. I have boxes of random crap stacked against it, and it's time to tackle those. Tonight's goal: clear off the couch. Baby steps, gang. I get discouraged and defeated when I try for bigger projects immediately. It's kind of like a no-buy: Don't start with six months or even a month! Start with a week, and then another week, and then the next thing you know, it actually *has* been six months.


We have been trying to clean out our storage shed, and the other day I found all my Mary Kay products I had from a couple years ago when I was selling it. I have so many foundations, concealers, lipsticks, bronzers, etc etc etc... I really don't NEED to buy anything for a long time! LOL (But of course, I still will...)


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 28, 2014)

I am offically joining the May low-buy. After a free for all April and summer camps coming up I have to reel it in. Plus an out of town trip to Nashville at the end of the month and a familiy vaca to Lake Michigan in June I just have to get it together.

May:

1. 1 Birchbox

2. Social Bliss  .. but im actually on the fence about this too.

Since I purchased the BB "In Bloom" box free with my BB points. I cancelled my Popsugar (for the 1st time, until I see a fabulous spoiler) .... but since im getting the SB box it kind of breaks even.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is my first time attempting this, but I went completely crazy in April, so now I'm going on a no-buy for May. I've put the hubby on a no-buy as well. I've ordered tons of stuff that isn't here yet (Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette from Hsn, In Bloom box and the balm Nude Tude palette from BB, which was all points, and a Zoya order) so hopefully that will be enough to get me by. Then I have a c-section scheduled for June 3, so I probably won't think about buying stuff much in June anyway.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 28, 2014)

I bought a lot of stuff in April - the first week of spending was anticipated (I wasn't on a no-buy/low-buy yet) and I don't feel guilty for everything I bought since a lot of it was justifiable (I bought a night time moisturizer because I didn't have any, makeup remover wipes, Smashbox primer through Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty in preparation for the summer, Fyrinnae pixie epoxy, and a pair of tweezers). My unnecessary purchases included completing my collection of Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blushes, the Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette (which I technically bought in March), and Geek Chic Cosmetics Shadows.

Regardless, it's still a lot of spending in one month.

For May, I'm allowing myself a Shiro Cosmetics purchase and that's it. I don't need anything else cosmetics-wise. I can still buy other things so I'm putting myself on a makeup no-buy and everything else low-buy.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 28, 2014)

I should have mentioned, the only things I'm allowed to buy are clothes for the kids. The oldest needs a whole new summer wardrobe, though I've gotten about half of it already. Also, I'm going to use my Children's Place coupons to get outfits for pictures in June.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm with all of you. April was TERRIBLE. 
May is my birthday month, so normally I would think it okay to buy things for myself, but I'm really SET on a certain goal amount of spending money for London, and I'm only little more than 1/4 way to my goal. So I really MUST NOT spend any money on anything unnecessary. I calculated how much money I'm putting away each pay check and how long it will take me to get to my goal, and I could reach my goal by the end of May if I really stop spending frivolously. 
I'm sure I will be receiving makeup for my birthday from some, so I really hope that can tide me over. 
It's been my dream to visit London since I was literally 5, in 2001. So I WILL NOT LET MYSELF FAIL. I will have the money to experience all of London! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually going to change my budget, because I want to save more now for my trip! 
Let's hope May won't be as bad as April!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 28, 2014)

My May goals will be:

Keep current subs:


2 birchbox (both annual; cancel 1)
Julep (probably will skip, though...already have May's box)
Square Hue (will be cancelling after May's box...it's already been paid for)
I don't think I will get a PopSugar box, but not sure. I don't know if last month was my final box in the prepaid sub I bought or if May's is

No other purchases. I can ask for items for Mother's Day, but I did get the Full Bloom box from BB (with points, so $0), so I'll probably have one of the kids wrap that up for me. I may have hubby pop in to Lush and get me a couple of things.

I can replace items as needed, but I shouldn't run out of anything.

I bought new running shoes and one workout outfit last month; I'd like to get another couple things for running in May.

Go, fight, win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 28, 2014)

ok...

par down to ONE birchbox regardless of point promos -- i went a little nuts and i'm prepaid through May for 2. I hate getting this much stuff

no make up allowed.

hair stuff is OK (lets put a $25 cap on this, accessories included)

if my haircut grows back weird then i can get that fixed 

absolutely no clothes orders. none at all.

i just paid for 21 Day Fix (diet workout thingy through beachbody) and I'm going to have a ton of spare time so I figured I should get my ass in gear and actually work out. no point in buying clothes that *should not fit* in the "they're too big now!" kinda way by next fall.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 29, 2014)

I really need to be on a low-buy this month! I am doing Americorps starting mid-May and I am going to be on a super limited budget that really doesn't have much room at all for beauty. My rules: 

1) Stop buying random drugstore stuff because it's cheap and pretty. Only buy things I really want, and only then if they are on super good coupons/sales! Never pay full price at the drugstore! But don't buy it just because it's cheap! Drugstore things I can buy: Covergirl TruBlend foundation at Rite Aid this week for $2 out of pocket (I have rewards + coupons and it's on sale), 2 Maybelline Color Elixirs from the limited edition collection (ONLY if they are on sale), and up to 4 other items but only if they are really good deals and something I've wanted previously (ie I don't want it just because it is a good deal). 

2) No non-drugstore beauty purchases UNLESS there is a super good deal that costs less than 60% of the normal price, and is something I have thought about paying full-price for. Total must be under $30 as well. Only one of these exceptions for May! 

3) Use samples before purchasing any new skincare or haircare items when I run out. 

4) Maybe reactivate one more BB subscription if it looks like there are going to be things I want and there is a promo code working. Without a promo code, stick to one subscription!

5) Non-beauty spending resolution: stop buying random snack foods. Go home and cook.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 29, 2014)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> I'm with all of you. April was TERRIBLE.
> 
> May is my birthday month, so normally I would think it okay to buy things for myself, but I'm really SET on a certain goal amount of spending money for London, and I'm only little more than 1/4 way to my goal. So I really MUST NOT spend any money on anything unnecessary. I calculated how much money I'm putting away each pay check and how long it will take me to get to my goal, and I could reach my goal by the end of May if I really stop spending frivolously.
> 
> ...


You being 5 in 2001 makes me feel old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I was only 10 in 2001, which I'm sure makes someone else feel old! But I just wanted to say that London is AMAZING, it's my favorite city on earth, and I am so jealous that you are getting to go! I have been 6 times but will not be able to go back for the foreseeable future (I lived in Germany and Ryanair tickets were cheap; now I live in America and it is not cheap to get to England.) So worth saving for! Also even if you're tempted by beauty splurges, think about all the new beauty stuff you can splurge on there, that's always fun too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All the pretties that we can't get in America! Would you rather have some boring old American makeup that you can buy anytime, or something new and different? And that's not to mention all the non-beauty awesomeness you will experience in London.


----------



## cumber1137 (Apr 29, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I really need to be on a low-buy this month! I am doing Americorps starting mid-May and I am going to be on a super limited budget that really doesn't have much room at all for beauty. My rules:


Congrats on AmeriCorps. I finished my term in October so I sympathize completely. If you ever need any help or encouragement lemme know!

I'll be making a much anticipated purchase tomorrow when Caitlin opens the spring Shiro Cosmetics birthday sale and then that's it. I'll be on a strict no spend for May and then hopefully the rest of a the summer. I'll be needing some strict moral support.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 29, 2014)

April was definitely a fail for me, but I don't feel bad or regret any of the purchases because it was my birthday month. I am going to get back on track for may though! 

My goals this month are pretty simple. My only makeup purchases will be my ipsy and my Birchbox subscription.

I will not purchase any makeup products at all. I really want to start saving up my money over the summer, so I can buy the art supplies I would like and need for school next semester….and art supplies are expensive! this semester killed my wallet! Makeup is something I absolutely do not need. I am well stocked up on everything. Plus, I am racking up my Birchbox points like nobody's business so if I do need something I will purchase it with my points. 

:drive: BAHAHA that emoji! No use for it, but I am gonna use it anyways.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 29, 2014)

jayeme said:


> You being 5 in 2001 makes me feel old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I was only 10 in 2001, which I'm sure makes someone else feel old! But I just wanted to say that London is AMAZING, it's my favorite city on earth, and I am so jealous that you are getting to go! I have been 6 times but will not be able to go back for the foreseeable future (I lived in Germany and Ryanair tickets were cheap; now I live in America and it is not cheap to get to England.) So worth saving for! Also even if you're tempted by beauty splurges, think about all the new beauty stuff you can splurge on there, that's always fun too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All the pretties that we can't get in America! Would you rather have some boring old American makeup that you can buy anytime, or something new and different? And that's not to mention all the non-beauty awesomeness you will experience in London.


That's what I was thinking! It's funny too, because the first person to get me into makeup was Panacea81 on YouTube, and she's from the UK. So since I discovered her, I've always coveted Barry M makeup, since she always used it! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I found out about Sleek! I have a few palettes that I got through Amazon, but I can't wait to see what I can physically get my hands on across the pond! (While I will most likely buy a lot of makeup, I want to try to get a gorgeous tea cup, too! Can't have too many nice tea cups!)

Also, I think it's so cool that you've traveled so much!! You lived in Germany?! What was it like? I would love to visit there one day, as well. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Apr 29, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> Congrats on AmeriCorps. I finished my term in October so I sympathize completely. If you ever need any help or encouragement lemme know!
> 
> I'll be making a much anticipated purchase tomorrow when Caitlin opens the spring Shiro Cosmetics birthday sale and then that's it. I'll be on a strict no spend for May and then hopefully the rest of a the summer. I'll be needing some strict moral support.


Thanks! I may take you up on that, I don't know anyone IRL who has done Americorps so I might be messaging you some questions later...hope you don't mind too much!


----------



## jayeme (Apr 29, 2014)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> That's what I was thinking! It's funny too, because the first person to get me into makeup was Panacea81 on YouTube, and she's from the UK. So since I discovered her, I've always coveted Barry M makeup, since she always used it! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I found out about Sleek! I have a few palettes that I got through Amazon, but I can't wait to see what I can physically get my hands on across the pond! (While I will most likely buy a lot of makeup, I want to try to get a gorgeous tea cup, too! Can't have too many nice tea cups!)
> 
> Also, I think it's so cool that you've traveled so much!! You lived in Germany?! What was it like? I would love to visit there one day, as well. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sleek eyeshadow palettes and blushes are my favorites! Definitely check out MUA eyeshadow palettes, Collection concealer, and Max Factor cream blushes, too - well, I'm sure you have a million recommendations from the internet, but those are a few of my favorite products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yeah, I spent a few years in Germany, and I really miss it! I mean, in some ways I am totally not compatible with the suburban environment I lived in there (you can't do anything loud on Sundays or your neighbors will scold you or at least passive aggressively hate you...and by "loud" I mean totally mundane activities like mowing the lawn, not, like, throwing a crazy party), and the food is not really for me (especially as a vegetarian), but I miss my friends, Berlin is an amazing city (my other regular getaway, when I wasn't spending my vacations in London), and most of all I love how accessible international travel is over there compared to being all the way over here in the U.S. I really wish I could go back in the near future! Sadly, it is not to be, for the moment. I've always made travel a priority for me, and now it's about to be basically impossible, and I feel like I'm going to go crazy!


----------



## kyxli (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going to be going on a no-buy in May. I'm moving across the country in June because I'm graduating college and starting a job. I need to stop buying more stuff at least until I get settled in there.

I'm planning on making a Shiro Cosmetics purchase during the sale that some people have already mentioned. Beyond that, I'm going to try not to buy any other makeup, since I really don't need anything right now, and I've already accumulated a lot of makeup in the past half year or so (I didn't really start getting into makeup until recently). I still have a lot of new eyeshadows that I haven't used much, so I'm going to try to focus on getting some use out of my existing makeup instead of buying more.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm going to have to go on a low buy for may since pretty much all of my disposable income is going towards my fur baby. We took him grooming today and that ran us almost $140, much more than I pay for my haircuts lol. Not to mention he's due for his vaccines, dog license renewal, and his neutering/dental cleaning towards the end of may/early june. Needless to say I can't buy much. Both of my birchboxes are taken care of (one is annual and the other is prepaid because of the bb100 promo), so I'm leaving room for ipsy &amp; the bergdorf goodman glossybox. Other than that cutting back on eating out &amp; take out is a must, no clothing shopping, and I'm only allowed $50 at sephora for the month. Ahhh this is going to be very hard!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 30, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I'm going to have to go on a low buy for may since pretty much all of my disposable income is going towards my fur baby. We took him grooming today and that ran us almost $140, much more than I pay for my haircuts lol. Not to mention he's due for his vaccines, dog license renewal, and his neutering/dental cleaning towards the end of may/early june. Needless to say I can't buy much. Both of my birchboxes are taken care of (one is annual and the other is prepaid because of the bb100 promo), so I'm leaving room for ipsy &amp; the bergdorf goodman glossybox. Other than that cutting back on eating out &amp; take out is a must, no clothing shopping, and I'm only allowed $50 at sephora for the month. Ahhh this is going to be very hard!


$140 for grooming is insane! When I only had a couple dogs, the most I ever paid was $40, and that was only because they tacked on an extra charge because my dog tried to bite them. lol Now that I have six Shih Tzus, I took a dog grooming class and do it myself.

I also need to quit getting take out so much. I always have good intentions on cooking, but then supper rolls around and I become lazy and tired. Even if being 8 months pregnant is a fairly good excuse, I need to cut it out.


----------



## cumber1137 (Apr 30, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Thanks! I may take you up on that, I don't know anyone IRL who has done Americorps so I might be messaging you some questions later...hope you don't mind too much!


Yeah I don't mind at all!

So I made my big Shiro Cosmetics haul this morning since they're doign their 15% off sale and have a 4th birthday GWP. This signifies my low buy for the summer. I don't want to say no buy just because I feel like it might lead to a binge.

I'm also setting a goal that for every book I finish, I'll pull $20 from my bank account and set aside the cast for the November sales. So basically, rewarding myself for staying off the interwebz.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I am setting a couple of rules for certain indies for this year because I can feel myself ready for binge-shopping: Shiro can only be purchased at Crafty Wonderland. This will cut things down to two sprees, assuming they are at the holiday one. Otherwise, no Shiro. Espionage can only be purchased at a comic con, although there will be exceptions for the nail wraps if there is a specific event involved. I need a certain set for the 23rd, and I forgot about that last month when the con thing was happening!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> $140 for grooming is insane! When I only had a couple dogs, the most I ever paid was $40, and that was only because they tacked on an extra charge because my dog tried to bite them. lol Now that I have six Shih Tzus, I took a dog grooming class and do it myself.
> 
> I also need to quit getting take out so much. I always have good intentions on cooking, but then supper rolls around and I become lazy and tired. Even if being 8 months pregnant is a fairly good excuse, I need to cut it out.


Have you tried doing freezer meals? Whenever I cook I usually try to double everything and pop the rest in the freezer (either uncooked or cooked, depending on what it is).  Or some people just make a Saturday of it and whip up like a months worth at a time.  Course it all depends on your freezer space but I've seen some good dry mix recipes too for soups and rice dishes and such.  I love the crockpot in a bag ones, you just dump and go!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Have you tried doing freezer meals? Whenever I cook I usually try to double everything and pop the rest in the freezer (either uncooked or cooked, depending on what it is).  Or some people just make a Saturday of it and whip up like a months worth at a time.  Course it all depends on your freezer space but I've seen some good dry mix recipes too for soups and rice dishes and such.  I love the crockpot in a bag ones, you just dump and go!


I wish I could do this! I have the pickiest kids, plus I have gestational diabetes right now, so I end up making so many different things for each meal. I also don't have a ton of freezer space, as whenever I find any meat at a good price, I buy a ton. I would like to freeze at least some meals for after the baby comes, the one they gave me at the hospital last time I had a baby was nice. I'm remembering a couple years ago, breast feeding my newborn while my oldest two fed themselves leftover garlic bread and Oreos for breakfast. They're old enough to make better than that this time, but I'd like to avoid it anyway. lol


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 30, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> $140 for grooming is insane! When I only had a couple dogs, the most I ever paid was $40, and that was only because they tacked on an extra charge because my dog tried to bite them. lol Now that I have six Shih Tzus, I took a dog grooming class and do it myself.
> 
> I also need to quit getting take out so much. I always have good intentions on cooking, but then supper rolls around and I become lazy and tired. Even if being 8 months pregnant is a fairly good excuse, I need to cut it out.


It is! Everything is so over priced in manhattan so I try to only take him to the groomers when it's necessary but the reason they charge to much is because most places charge you based on the breed. Once I tell them I have a maltese they want to charge at least $90.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok so I am skipping on some subs this month:

Skipping Popsugar Must Have, Julep. Also I am holding strong and not buying anything from the Julep secret store either. I am skipping on My Bijoux Box, cancelled Steepster, cancelled Nature Box for now but may get another box once my snacks run out since I have a code. Expecting my Conscious Box this month but will cancel as soon as I get it since I just wanted to try it out. 

I am holding strong to not make any more Ulta online orders....

I am still keeping my Birchbox and Ipsy since they are annual subs. 

I did just make an Origins.com order for a little over $8 but it was great sample sizes and I used ebates.

I am giving my friend with allergies a ton of samples I got from Drugstore.com com and I am giving my friend with a new baby a bunch of baby cream and gummy vite samples and sunscreen also from a drugstore order.

I am going home tonight and taking a long shower and using a hair mask, face mask and trying new product samples that I have stocked up. Also going to do a self tanner and white strips. 

Trying to use stuff and actually try things!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 30, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ok so I am skipping on some subs this month:
> 
> Skipping Popsugar Must Have, Julep. Also I am holding strong and not buying anything from the Julep secret store either. I am skipping on My Bijoux Box, cancelled Steepster, cancelled Nature Box for now but may get another box once my snacks run out since I have a code. Expecting my Conscious Box this month but will cancel as soon as I get it since I just wanted to try it out.
> 
> ...


The last couple of months I have been very diligent about my skin care routine in an effort to use stuff up and, as a result, my skin has never looked better! Plus, it does help the low buy I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've gone CRAZY in the past two months. I'm really worried about my mom's credit card bill coming in. I already told her, in writing, no more crazy spending. I need a few clothing pieces, and she pays for about 60% of my clothing so that's not a problem. Just NO MORE makeup. Except a good drugstore concealer. Sephora and Ulta are off limits for a while. And then in June when I get paid again I get to spend somewhere less than half. But I need LUSH skincare stuff so at least I won't be getting more makeup. I'm thinking Full of Grace, Imperialis, Enchanted eye cream, Grease Lightning, and R&amp;B. But I'll order from the UK: better prices and great samples (if you request them). My skin has been not so good even though I haven't changed anything, so I've been burning through my Grease Lightning sample. ugh... I'm dying to get the Tarte 6 piece set (talk about crazy deal) but I don't have $60... that's long gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping it will be around this summer, maybe august?


----------



## BSquared (May 1, 2014)

Day one! Good luck everyone!

I'm getting my hair done tonight so that's not really the BEST start to no buy but it is soooo needed and planned so it doesn't count. I'm actually kind of excited to see how my exsisting makeup looks with my hair a different color!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

I think my new "resistance to buying" method will be placing my OMG WANT TO BUY THE NEW PRETTY RIGHT NOW items on my midsummer secret Santa wish list. This should keep me in check til July!

(I just found Shiro Cosmetics. I must be stopped)


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I think my new "resistance to buying" method will be placing my OMG WANT TO BUY THE NEW PRETTY RIGHT NOW items on my midsummer secret Santa wish list. This should keep me in check til July!
> 
> (I just found Shiro Cosmetics. I must be stopped)


Bahahaha this is what I did.  I'm probably going to buy the UD Electric Palette soon though, because I can't get over it.  And then I'm going to PURGE MY DRAWERS and try to sell everything (that I don't use, of course).


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 1, 2014)

Hi girls. I think it's a good idea for me to read these posts from you girls. I am pretty much out of control. I think I might have a legit sephora addiction!

The only sub boxes I get are 2 ipsy bags per month. Somehow I always seem to drool over the things I didn't get and I obsess about trying everything. Last moth was bad. I got nothing I wanted in my bags and became an obsessed crazy woman on a trading spree. I also used discout codes for demeter and city color to buy a bunch foe stuff i had no buisness buying.I don't want to give up my ipsy because it makes me super happy. It is clear though that I need to chill out with the spending $$ I don't have when my make up stash is one that would take me forever to use up. There is no need for me to buy anything new. Maybe reading no/low buy post will help me stay committed to wanting to change.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 1, 2014)

Okay so I guess my challenge this moth would be, accept what is in my ipsy happily with a couple trades possible but NO BUYING no matter how good the codes are. Also No sephora, No exceptions.


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

My last hurrah for April was a trial membership to From The Lab - only $6, but it's all those little purchases that add up! Now, it is officially money saving time.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 1, 2014)

It's definitely time for me to go on a no/low buy this month. I'm officially subscribing to Ipsy now, along with the, um, _multitude _of other subscription services I have. It's actually terrible. Plus, I'm taking some school courses over the summer, so that's a whole bunch of money down the tubes. So...

Definitely NO drug store or mall purchases for the next month. I just went to the mall for some clothes, and with all my subscriptions coming in I'll have plenty of skin care and make up (at least, I have to convince myself of that). I just bought some new hygiene products (toothbrushes, toothpaste, shampoo, etc) and even bus tickets so there's no reason for me to even THINK about that anymore. I'll be happy if I don't even step foot into the drug store in the next month.

I'm thinking box wise, maybe one Golden Tote, preferably the $49. (I'm going to ship to my boyfriend in the States unlike this time, and circumvent the $25 international shipping). For Memebox, as much as it pains me (IT PAINS ME A LOT), no purchases unless they release a sun protection box like I was hoping for. NO NEW SUBSCRIPTIONS THIS MONTH. (I've been eying, like, five.)

I know I'll have to buy some new cat food later this month, but my rule this time around is no picking up anything extra for the cat! He's a spoiler brat as it stands, he doesn't need anything else right now.

Finally, I'm setting down a rule for myself to only "eat out" (that is, buy any consumable item from anywhere that isn't a grocery store) twice a week. Since I rarely eat at sit-down restaurants this rule will cut down on my constant coffee runs, which really add up over time.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## chibimorph (May 1, 2014)

I made my Shiro Cosmetics purchase - which I've been planning for a week and a half, so I'm good with that. I also ended up buying fewer things than I anticipated - I only bought The Hobbit Collection (granted, full-size jars because I want the labels) and I resisted the Miyazaki Tints; Gelato Beach Blush; Ditto, Vine Whip, and Bubblebeam from the Super Effective Collection (Pokemon); Mockingjay from the Tributes Collection (Hunger Games); and Plausible Walrus (the new Color of the Month).

This morning when I was putting on my foundation, I realized that all 3 of my foundations will likely be too light for me in the summer. Ulta sent me a 5x points offer for the new bareMinerals BareSkin Serum Foundation valid until May 10th (with free shipping), so I'll think about that for the next couple of days and use all 3 of my foundations to confirm that they will be too light. It's totally possible that I will talk myself out of this, so we'll see.

I don't have any subs and I'm planning on keeping it that way.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

I purchased almost 20 memeboxes in 1 month in a half @ 23$-49$+shipping, and today Im NOT going to buy any more boxes!!!! Although I've been eyeing down sephora.com..... I swear, not buying any beauty products is like trying to quit smoking, its soo bloody hard, I get anxiety just thinking about cutting back on purchases. Paypal even limited my buying account because I made too many Memebox purchases ( I guess that's a good thing?)


----------



## mama2358 (May 1, 2014)

I did get some take out today because I was away from home at lunch time due to doctors appts, so that was a fail. But I did go look around both TJMaxx and Ulta without buying anything. I only went to TJMaxx to look for some socks I thought they had and didn't. And I went to Ulta because I was at the mall buying some kids clothes with a great coupon. I swatched some stuff and left. It was enough to satisfy me. I've noticed with my gestational diabetes, if I go to the bakery section at the grocery store and just look and imagine what stuff tastes like, it's enough to satisfy me for awhile. Luckily, it worked with makeup too, because there were several things I really wanted.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 1, 2014)

I'm joining in again this month. Unfortunately, I forgot to cancel Ipsy yesterday. Ugh!! I hate doing things on my phone so I completely forgot to do it.  I've cancelled Birchbox though!

But I'm trying to use up as many products as I can. I'm saving my empties to do a lil blog post at the end of the month &amp; seeing all those empties make me feel like I've accomplished a bit! I'll probably be cancelling FCS after this box too since I have SO MANY bath products!


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 1, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I'm joining in again this month. Unfortunately, I forgot to cancel Ipsy yesterday. Ugh!! I hate doing things on my phone so I completely forgot to do it. I've cancelled Birchbox though!
> 
> But I'm trying to use up as many products as I can. I'm saving my empties to do a lil blog post at the end of the month &amp; seeing all those empties make me feel like I've accomplished a bit! I'll probably be cancelling FCS after this box too since I have SO MANY bath products!


That is a great idea! That would feel so good to see it all used up! Please do post a link here when you do so we can read it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (May 1, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I'm joining in again this month. Unfortunately, I forgot to cancel Ipsy yesterday. Ugh!! I hate doing things on my phone so I completely forgot to do it.  I've cancelled Birchbox though!
> 
> But I'm trying to use up as many products as I can. I'm saving my empties to do a lil blog post at the end of the month &amp; seeing all those empties make me feel like I've accomplished a bit! I'll probably be cancelling FCS after this box too since I have SO MANY bath products!


Keeping track of empties is a big help for me. It helps remind me of how long it takes to use some things up!


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

New rule to my low-buy: if something is under $1 per item, it doesn't count. Not that I'm going to be stocking up on 99 cent Wet N Wild eyeliners, but if something is basically free because of rewards/coupons/gift cards/points and I just have to pay tax or something, that is totally allowed! That's how I started off my low-buy today at Rite Aid, too...Sinful Colors polish in Blue La La, NYC bronzer, and a bag of chips for $1.34.

Although maybe I'm looking at this wrong. Maybe I should have bought something I would have bought anyway, even if it wasn't on sale, and used my rewards to get a discount on that, instead of random stuff because it's basically free....

Something to think about, I guess.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

For those keeping track of their empties, don't forget about our official used it up thread!  I always want to join in, but I'm such a flitterer that I very rarely finish even a deluxe sample, which is part of the reason I'm trying to hang out in the no-buy threads more often now.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/71992-the-official-used-it-up-thread/


----------



## saycrackagain (May 2, 2014)

Okay, time to update my May goals!

Progress: Still keeping my New Year's resolution of no unnecessary products and cutting down my stash (the very colorful person inside of me is having a hard time with this!). I have already finished a product this month!

Goals: Finish one of each blush, tinted lip balm, lip gloss, and at least one sample product. Without trying I will probably finish my toner, hair conditioner, brush cleanser, makeup remover and face cleanser. Other products might reach until June but we shall see!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

ok. new game plan.

no clothes shopping. no make up buying. no eating out.

(tryna loose some weight here, gotta stop buying clothes that i'm hoping wont fit me in a short time anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

Uh. This is another two-GDE-order month. I was going to wait to order it until the new collection release on the 12th, but Foil Me might not last that long, so I went ahead and picked some more up along with some Control Freak (also something I had been planning on ordering later) and a sample jar of Melancholy because I've been wanting a bright blue for the second half of spring.

So short version: I'm making two orders, but it's more a matter of splitting one order consisting of old and new stuff into two orders. I just don't want to risk running out of Foil Me!


----------



## cumber1137 (May 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I made my Shiro Cosmetics purchase - which I've been planning for a week and a half, so I'm good with that. I also ended up buying fewer things than I anticipated - I only bought The Hobbit Collection (granted, full-size jars because I want the labels) and I resisted the Miyazaki Tints; Gelato Beach Blush; Ditto, Vine Whip, and Bubblebeam from the Super Effective Collection (Pokemon); Mockingjay from the Tributes Collection (Hunger Games); and Plausible Walrus (the new Color of the Month).
> 
> This morning when I was putting on my foundation, I realized that all 3 of my foundations will likely be too light for me in the summer. Ulta sent me a 5x points offer for the new bareMinerals BareSkin Serum Foundation valid until May 10th (with free shipping), so I'll think about that for the next couple of days and use all 3 of my foundations to confirm that they will be too light. It's totally possible that I will talk myself out of this, so we'll see.
> 
> I don't have any subs and I'm planning on keeping it that way.


I spent $94 on Wednesday when the sale started. Needles to say, that's how I closed up April and started my no buy the next day.


----------



## mama2358 (May 2, 2014)

Got my haircut today (allowed, I just ran out of April to get it done) and didn't let her talk me into any products! I really liked some of them too. Very proud of myself though.


----------



## chibimorph (May 2, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> I spent $94 on Wednesday when the sale started. Needles to say, that's how I closed up April and started my no buy the next day.


I went under the budget I had set myself for the Shiro sale... and am now kind of regretting not getting more. But! I told myself that I can buy the Miyazaki tints and other stuff (I hope Plausible Walrus will still be around) during the Cyber Monday sale, which is Dec 1 this year and my birthday month (assuming Shiro has a Cyber Monday sale...)

I've also talked myself out of getting a new foundation. I found bareMinerals minis (1 original and 1 matte) from a kit I got from Ulta and I think the color will work. The new bareMinerals foundation has also been getting poor reviews, so if I really do need a darker shade I'll wait until June to do anything about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (May 2, 2014)

I might get a haircut myself tomorrow.  I don't count it against the no-buy because it has to be done.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I might get a haircut myself tomorrow.  I don't count it against the no-buy because it has to be done.


I don't count haircuts in no-buy.. I bought myself a groupon for a cut and color that I'll have on Sunday.. I'll have to tip but otherwise it's paid for.  I only do this like, twice a year so I figure it's worth it.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

Also, I'm going to Ulta today to pick up more shampoo (Lush's isn't working and my hair needs fixing STAT.) - the living proof phd set.  But beyond that, lawd help me.  I'm gonna go look at the Electric palette, because I have decided that I'm allowed to buy that since I have major lust.  BUT I really want to wait until the next paycheck comes in.. so... y'know.. there's that.


----------



## jaylilee (May 2, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I made my Shiro Cosmetics purchase - which I've been planning for a week and a half, so I'm good with that. I also ended up buying fewer things than I anticipated - I only bought The Hobbit Collection (granted, full-size jars because I want the labels) and I resisted the Miyazaki Tints; Gelato Beach Blush; Ditto, Vine Whip, and Bubblebeam from the Super Effective Collection (Pokemon); Mockingjay from the Tributes Collection (Hunger Games); and Plausible Walrus (the new Color of the Month).
> 
> This morning when I was putting on my foundation, I realized that all 3 of my foundations will likely be too light for me in the summer. Ulta sent me a 5x points offer for the new bareMinerals BareSkin Serum Foundation valid until May 10th (with free shipping), so I'll think about that for the next couple of days and use all 3 of my foundations to confirm that they will be too light. It's totally possible that I will talk myself out of this, so we'll see.
> 
> I don't have any subs and I'm planning on keeping it that way.



I shouldn't have looked....

omg.

I didn't realize such beautiful colors could exist.

I only wish that indie companies would sell their pigments in larger sizes...I'm a bit spoiled by mac's old jar types...and sometimes feel like it's not enough product in an itty bitty jar...but oh well.


----------



## chibimorph (May 2, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I shouldn't have looked....
> 
> omg.
> 
> ...


I don't really know how to respond without enabling but... yes.

And even though the jars seem small, just remember that it still takes quite a bit of time to use them up!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

Solution for those who did Secret Santa (nails, makeup, or both) on here last year: Join the Midsummer Night's Dream Swap and put indies on your list! Then you can remind yourself that your Fairy Godmother might be sending it, so you need to wait at least until the swap is over!

And I'm going to be seeing all of the Shiro colors love and in person next week. Wish me luck.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

oopsies. after my morning declaration of "no more clothes buying", I picked up...

1 dress for graduation and will be great at work

1 pair of shoes 

2 tops

buuut... the dress /shoes were from gap and they were on sale so they came out to $40 for both

2 tops were from Jcrew. Originally at $75. Sale sticker marked it down to $50 BUT I knew I *knew* i saw them online for $16...so I got them both for $16, then 40% off of that then 15% off for my student discount.

I feel like I failed and won at the same time...On that note, I menu planned for the 21 Day Fix diet and will now go burn money at the grocery store.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 2, 2014)

After further review of my spending over the last few weeks, until further notice I am on a makeup and skincare NO BUY except that I can keep my existing subscriptions (one Birchbox and Julep, but I have enough Jules for the June box if I want to take a box), and I can buy TRUE replacement items (meaning I have used up the full size products in my stash and have no samples of similar products and I will actually need a replacement within the next week and a half).  There will likely be no replacement items that meet this criteria this month, so I am hoping to make no purchases for the rest of the month. 

I'm off to post my April empties on the Used It Up Thread in order to help motivate me to keep to my new goals!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> oopsies. after my morning declaration of "no more clothes buying", I picked up...
> 
> 1 dress for graduation and will be great at work
> 
> ...


The good thing about dresses and tops is that they should continue to fit even after you start to lose weight (unlike pants, for instance).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> The good thing about dresses and tops is that they should continue to fit even after you start to lose weight (unlike pants, for instance).


excellent point!!! i'm just waiting for it to warm up here in Milwaukee so pants will no longer be necessary!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 2, 2014)

My plan for May, a day late!

I started a replacement-only no-buy (with a few categories as exceptions...I put all my crazy details in a Spoiler over on the April thread for the curious) in mid-April after going way too crazy at the Sephora and Ulta sales and have been going strong since then. Hoping to stick with it in May! The plan is to keep to it until November this year (again, with a few previously established exceptions!). 

I don't anticipate needing to replace anything this month from my restricted categories. Possibly will finish up my gentle face wash, but I have samples to use up before buying a new one. Everything else I have plenty of!

Here are my planned  purchases for the month:

-A Lush haul (my first ever!). I've been planning this for months, and it is on the allowed list for the no-buy, even though some things will be from restricted categories. It is my reward for finishing up a big work thing!

-Birchbox subscription, and allowed to take Julep if I like the colors. 

-One nail polish (not a restricted category for me). 

-A bronzer for contouring. I only own one bronzer and it is too shimmery for contouring, and I didn't explicitly ban bronzer in my no buy. Going to keep this inexpensive...maybe Nyx?

-Sunscreen! Necessary. Debating on whether I should be allowing myself to buy the Sephora Sun Safety kit for my sunscreen purchase (when it comes out)...it feels kind of like cheating on my no buy!

-Possibly a candle haul from B&amp;BW if they have a good promo. 

-A new pair of black flats because mine are destroyed!

My big goal for the month is to hit pan on ONE color cosmetic. I have never hit pan on an eye shadow or blush! (Granted, I just got into makeup last year, but still). So I'm going to try to focus on a few eye shadows for the month. This is part of the bigger goal of actually starting to whittle down my stash and use what I have before buying more.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 3, 2014)

So I bought the Urban Decay Electric palette yesterday, and the Living Proof set (what I actually needed at Ulta).  This is my ONE SPLURGE for the month.  No more using my credit card for realsies.  I went out last night too and I am afraid of looking to see how much I actually racked up in my traipsing around Chicago at too late at night.  I must be stopped.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Solution for those who did Secret Santa (nails, makeup, or both) on here last year: Join the Midsummer Night's Dream Swap and put indies on your list! Then you can remind yourself that your Fairy Godmother might be sending it, so you need to wait at least until the swap is over!
> 
> And I'm going to be seeing all of the Shiro colors love and in person next week. Wish me luck.


This is my plan.  I need new eyeshadows like I need a hole in my head, but I'm really interested in indies so to the Midsummer Dreamlist they go!  I cannot buy anything on that list!!


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> This is my plan.  I need new eyeshadows like I need a hole in my head, but I'm really interested in indies so to the Midsummer Dreamlist they go!  I cannot buy anything on that list!!


I have a stash of GDE stuff -- sample baggies that came as freebies in orders, a sample jar or two from when I accidentally ordered something I already have, extra GWP full-size jars from when I placed two orders in the same month, and a few full-size jars that I won and then realized I already had (I don't do duplicates of pigments.  *Ever*.  So these are amazing colors, but these specific jars/baggies need to not live in my collection) -- that I've been setting aside specifically for Midsummer.  I'm desperately hoping my person is an indie newbie -- or an indie fan who simply hasn't tried GDE -- who doesn't have color or brand preferences.  They could get... a nice variety.  To put it mildly.

I'm currently agonizing whether to buy Espionage Cosmetics Clinically Insane nail wraps.  Damian Lillard made an *amazing* shot last night at literally the last second (down two points, nine-tenths of a second on the clock, and that dude made a THREE-POINT SHOT.  That hasn't happened in NBA finals since 1997.  It was *amazing*.  I watched the shot on Vine abut twenty times before I finally went to bed last night because it was just a thing of beauty), and now that series is over.  I need Rip City nails for round two, but I DO NOT do plain red nails, and I feel the need for special nails I can't already do with my existing collection.  (Nail art is out of the question for me because I just do not have the ability to do that!)  I've come up with a simple solution to whether I can get them:  If Bridge City Comics has them (and the Adamantium wraps, because I'll need those for the 24th), I can get them today.  Otherwise, the universe is telling me to not get them.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have a stash of GDE stuff -- sample baggies that came as freebies in orders, a sample jar or two from when I accidentally ordered something I already have, extra GWP full-size jars from when I placed two orders in the same month, and a few full-size jars that I won and then realized I already had (I don't do duplicates of pigments.  *Ever*.  So these are amazing colors, but these specific jars/baggies need to not live in my collection) -- that I've been setting aside specifically for Midsummer.  I'm desperately hoping my person is an indie newbie -- or an indie fan who simply hasn't tried GDE -- who doesn't have color or brand preferences.  They could get... a nice variety.  To put it mildly.
> 
> I'm currently agonizing whether to buy Espionage Cosmetics Clinically Insane nail wraps.  Damian Lillard made an *amazing* shot last night at literally the last second (down two points, nine-tenths of a second on the clock, and that dude made a THREE-POINT SHOT.  That hasn't happened in NBA finals since 1997.  It was *amazing*.  I watched the shot on Vine abut twenty times before I finally went to bed last night because it was just a thing of beauty), and now that series is over.  I need Rip City nails for round two, but I DO NOT do plain red nails, and I feel the need for special nails I can't already do with my existing collection.  (Nail art is out of the question for me because I just do not have the ability to do that!)  I've come up with a simple solution to whether I can get them:  If Bridge City Comics has them (and the Adamantium wraps, because I'll need those for the 24th), I can get them today.  Otherwise, the universe is telling me to not get them.


Now I'm wishing for you to be my fairy godmother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (to whoever actually becomes my fairy godmother, if you happen to read this in my post history, I will love you just as much, I swear.)  I just want to try ALL THE INDIES!  *insert meme here*  And I love that so many of them are fandom-based and have witty names and are just pretty colors.  Without trying indies, I feel like I'm very into indies.  Bahahaha

Those nail wraps are beautiful.  I think you do need them.  Oooh maybe I can do black nails with a red accent nail for Round 2 playoffs this week!  That's an idea!  I watched a basketball game last night, but for the life of me, I don't remember which one it was (in my defense, none of the TV's at the restaurant that I was facing were playing the basketball game, because the Blackhawks game had just started, and Chicago.).  Everyone who was watching it though who knew basketball were ooh-ing and aaah-ing over it though.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I don't count haircuts in no-buy.. I bought myself a groupon for a cut and color that I'll have on Sunday.. I'll have to tip but otherwise it's paid for. I only do this like, twice a year so I figure it's worth it.


I really want a haircut too but I just got one lol. The length is perfect now but I want some choppy layers added lol. I can't decide if I should allow it or not since it's like $80. 
I'm considering April a successful low buy but now that a new month started and its spring all the fun colors are giving me the urge to get cray cray and get lots of new stuff!


----------



## jaylilee (May 3, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I don't really know how to respond without enabling but... yes.
> 
> *And even though the jars seem small, just remember that it still takes quite a bit of time to use them up!*


True!

On that note, I spent my $50 allowance for the month -- I got 3 different mac pigments I had been eyeing. I'm thinking, with the amount of product in them, there's no reason to go about buying all the ones that exist. The one I WISH I could find is sunnydaze, which unfortunately goes for ridiculous amounts of money, and there seems to be no true dupe of it (at least that I'm aware of). Currently my fave for every day is Tan...slap it on and go in the mornings. I found out if I just use whatever stuck to the stopper inside, that's all I need! no mess. yay. I feel like I just discovered the secret to the universe.

Anyways, since I spent my allowance on piggies this month, the only other "maybe" purchase I have is the pro palette from lorac, but that's still a big maybe, so I'm calling the rest of the month a no buy.


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2014)

Aaahhhh! No Big Damn Heroes GCC order for me this month! I have a set from Espionage that I'll use for my _Firefly_ marathon later this month, and I'll pick BDH later. GCC is releasing a new set at 7pm tonight that I will get instead: This Is My Design. Gah. Love that show. It has just about the most gorgeous production design and palette I've seen on tv since _Pushing Daisies_. I've got several episodes stacked up in Hulu, so I'll just wait to watch those until I get the order I will be placing tonight.

ETA: I feel guilty about planning on ordering these, but I did specifically plan for one GCC order, so I need to stop with that guilt! I'm not violating the plan! I'm actually sticking to it! And note to self: Next year, plan for a big spend in May. Shiro *and* innocent+twisted alchemy have anniversaries. I think there's another indie with an anniversary this month I can't recall at the moment. Oh, wait, just remembered. Espionage Cosmetics. But I try to only buy their stuff at cons or at Bridge City Comics if there is a specific event I'm purchasing for (like nail wraps for the Blazers playoffs and _X-Men Days of Future Past_), so I'm not sure that will be a huge temptation unless they have an amazing deal in nail wraps.


----------



## BSquared (May 3, 2014)

Did good today!! I needed glitter glue as going out tonight. Went to walmart to look for the hard candy version. Didn't have it....but they did have a whole new milani display. Grabbed 3 blushes. Wandered, realized I didn't need then, and put them down. Yay!

Then went to ulta to get the UD glitter glue. Left with only that + two of the Gwen stefani opi polishes that were on clearance. Needed? Nah. But I've been eyeing these forever and it was half off plus I got another free bottle of it's a 10 leave in for spending $20 so I'm ok with it. Pop and cargo were half off too and I left with none of it. So I'm proud!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 4, 2014)

Has anyone figured out how to use the spoiler function here? I'd like to put my purchase photos under a spoiler just because there's so much.

APRIL RECAP
In order pictured, I spent
$37 Kate Spade Saturday, $4 CB2, $87 Baublebar
$20 Popsugar
$101.62 Ulta
$56.50 Julep

[Edit: forgot I spent $6 on a pencil sharpener because Neiman Marcus was doing a full size NARS primer GWP. Seriously who can resist that?]
 
Total $312. I didn't pay full price for a single item (including the gift cards), I'll get ebates back for a lot of it and $10 back from Ulta because of a packaging/shipping problem. Most of my items I'm super thrilled by (I love my kate spade bag so much I want to send my past self a thank you for giving me such a perfect gift). If I were having a talk with the April version of me, I'd try to talk myself out of the Baublebar gift card. It was a late-night cranky sleep-deprived impulse purchase to make me feel better. It didn't work.
 
I feel like I'm still riding the line between spending my hard-earned money on things that I love and spending too much of my money on frivolous things. On the plus side, I added to my savings a little bit, I got a raise so I'll have some backpay coming to me soon, and this month I'm getting promoted which comes with an additional raise. I also talked myself out of spending money on beauty.com/drugstore.com, and I talked myself out of a LOT of crate and barrel sale items.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 4, 2014)

And now for May: Three days in an I've already spent $261. I'd say I've earned myself a no-buy for the rest of the month!

Exceptions: I can use my Julep and Baublebar gift cards, obviously. I have enough Jules to get my next box free, so I can get that if I want. No signing up for any more subscriptions. No drugstore.com/beauty.com/CVS/amazon purchases. No theBalm purchases. There is literally nothing I need. If Loreal or NYX goes to 40% off at Ulta, I can buy the lilac and plum YSL-dupe lip gloss stain, or Alabama, Siren, or Indie Flick lipstick in the store with a $3.50 off coupon. If my lack of makeup purchases bums me out, I will work on my wish list of Hakuhodo face brushes. I will NOT buy any brushes, Hakuhodo or other.

Clothes-wise, I will work on donating/selling/repairing the clothes I have. Food-wise, no eating out unless it's a social thing (I need to do less online shopping and more IRL socializing).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

I have been going crazy with the spending the past month and I think I am in major need of a no-buy. I've never really done this, but I feel like writing it down will help keep me accountable.

I just have a few things I _really_ want first: the Sephora Sun Safety Kit, the Allure Summer Beauty Box (if I can manage to snag one Tuesday), and maybe gifting myself a couple Bergdorfs Glossyboxes using ebates in the next few days (because $15 minus the $2.75 I'll get back on 5/15... that's really not a bad deal.) With the exception of a really fantastic IpsyMe deal (because I've never done one and I'm super jealous I missed out on the Pacifica one) I won't buy any other makeup or beauty things other than that. My existing subs (Popsugar, BB, Ipsy, Graze, etc) are allowed but no additional purchases. Quite frankly, I should have enough packages coming to tide me over.

My boyfriend and I have a trip to NJ for the Skate &amp; Surf Festival planned in a couple weeks... so that whole trip (I still have one more SW one-way flight, festival tickets and the hotel to book) can be exempt from the no-buy. No eating out until then and the trip will be the only exception. No buying groceries until I use up what I have. (I have more than what I need to stick to the semi-paleo low calorie diet I've been sucking at following for the last couple weeks.) Obviously, gas money will be allowed since I commute 60-90 minutes several days a week. Plus random essential things... like I really need ziploc bags and I keep forgetting to buy them.

This no-buy will last throughout the month of May + until I lose 20 lbs + until I have my credit cards paid down to less than $500. 

edited for spelling


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 4, 2014)

Hmmm, I kind-of broke my low-buy yesterday, but it was for clothes. I dropped our puppy off yesterday to be neutered (it went really well, he's curled up next to me now after getting his morning pain pill), and decided to just "drop in" to the Kohls down the street, as I had a $10 off $30 coupon good for this weekend only. I found (in clearance) a pair of Elle jeans for $5, a Simply Vera Wang dress for $7, a cardigan for $12, and a Legends of Chima shirt (for my kid, I swear!) for $6, so i had the subtotal right at $30. With tax/coupon it was $22. So I'm going to count this as a win! And I need to expand my professional wardrobe for job hunting.

(Also, I love that they tell you how much you saved at Kohls. The checkout clerk was like "your total is $22, and you saved $149." The lady behind me literally gasped. As I was walking away, the clerk said "did you find everything you need? And the lady replied "yeah, but I didn't do as well as HER!" Muahahaha... Stick with me, I find all the good clearance!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 4, 2014)

Ugh. Jeans will forever suck. I bought a pair of Supreme Curve Levi's which fit really well but tend to move around after a while of wear. So I picked up a pair of the Gap Skinny Curvy. They fit fine in the butt/thighs/legs but are SO impossibly small in the waist. It's total muffin city up In here. I feel silly for breaking my low-buy for these. I guess they can be my "intermediate" jeans as I lose weight but seriously.... I just wanna have a good pair of jeans and stop spending money.

In beauty news, went to the mall and didn't even go in to Sephora!


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

How to do spoilers:  We no longer have the spoiler button (it might be on the schedule to bring back, but there are other more pressing issues to hammer out first.  I would rather get a better mobile site than the spoiler button!), so you just type [ s p o i l e r ] without the spaces to start your spoiler box and [ / s p o i l e r ] without the spaces to close the box.  So:

[ s p o i l e r ]

Yay, my GCC order was just This Is My Design samples and Malefic nail polish, on clearance (because they're discontinuing it) and something I had planned on getting in my Big Damn Heroes order because a friend wants to see _Maleficent_ when it comes out, and I *must* have the appropriate polish for that!

[ / s p o i l e r ]

becomes



Spoiler



Yay, my GCC order was just This Is My Design samples and Malefic nail polish, on clearance (because they're discontinuing it) and something I had planned on getting in my Big Damn Heroes order because a friend wants to see _Maleficent_ when it comes out, and I *must* have the appropriate polish for that!



This has always been how you have to do this on mobile, so I very quickly memorized how to do it because I'm usually on my phone except in the evening during the week and mornings and evenings on weekends.


----------



## tulosai (May 4, 2014)

Actually there is a spoiler button at least for me.  You go to the button next to 'font' (it is to the left, blueish, and square) and click.  It opens a box that says Special BBCode. There is a drop down bar that says 'please select' and 'spoiler' is in there


----------



## sstich79 (May 4, 2014)

I haven't quite been able to convince myself to join the May no-buy, but I think I am going to have to get on board in June. I quit smoking about a month ago, and I made makeup items my "rewards" for not smoking... but then I just sort of replaced one addiction with another. And it doesn't help that I'm pretty new to Ipsy and the world of makeup beyond the same face I'd been doing for a decade! So many pretties to try! I've got a list of a few more "rewards" that I'm still going to allow myself, but then I've got to put a cap on this crap.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I haven't quite been able to convince myself to join the May no-buy, but I think I am going to have to get on board in June. I quit smoking about a month ago, and I made makeup items my "rewards" for not smoking... but then I just sort of replaced one addiction with another. And it doesn't help that I'm pretty new to Ipsy and the world of makeup beyond the same face I'd been doing for a decade! So many pretties to try! I've got a list of a few more "rewards" that I'm still going to allow myself, but then I've got to put a cap on this crap.


Congrats on quitting smoking! I'd say that totally merits new makeup.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

Hooray for disappointment and pain keeping spending in check!  I had been planning on getting one of every BPAL Bats' Day oil before the list of scent notes came out, but it was released a few days ago, and *every single one* has one note or another I can't wear because it's a headache trigger.  That's more than two hundred bucks I has set aside for it that I won't be spending.  I can now shift some of that money over to Crafty Wonderland next weekend and not have to jiggle my budget around in order to be able to afford it sooner rather than later!


----------



## chibimorph (May 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hooray for disappointment and pain keeping spending in check!  I had been planning on getting one of every BPAL Bats' Day oil before the list of scent notes came out, but it was released a few days ago, and *every single one* has one note or another I can't wear because it's a headache trigger.  That's more than two hundred bucks I has set aside for it that I won't be spending.  I can now shift some of that money over to Crafty Wonderland next weekend and not have to jiggle my budget around in order to be able to afford it sooner rather than later!


 Oooh... are you going to get one of Shiro's pressed palettes at Crafty Wonderland?

So... I ran out of my morning face wash today and took advantage of the $5 off $20 beauty items at Target. I bought a face wash, Pond's Cold Cream cleanser as a makeup remover (I currently use wipes and I feel like that can be kind of abrasive, especially around the eyes), and a daytime moisturizer with SPF30 (I currently use one with SPF15, which won't be enough for the summer). My total ended up being $16.54 with free shipping (I have a Target card). I have small sizes/samples of face wash that I can use until my order arrives.

Then... I got a 2x points offer from Ulta and ended up buying:



Spoiler



Real Techniques Sponge ($5.99)

Real Techniques Expert Face Brush ($8.99)

Real Techniques Blush Brush ($4.50)

Urban Decay Shadow Lockdown Primer Potion Duo ($20)

I'm okay with the brushes, but the UDPP duo (even though it's two full sizes for $20!) wasn't necessary because I have a few unopened eye primers in my stash... I think I have a problem with hoarding eyeshadow primers and eyeshadow.



I'm ambivalent about my Ulta order... I could/should have waited. But I have a friend who was talking about how great the Beauty Blender is and so I wanted to try out the Real Techniques sponge first. Will try not to buy anything else this month :wacko:


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 4, 2014)

oh, I almost caved. I dragged the boy toy into Target and went to the Sonia Kashuk aisle, but their selection was so pathetic that I ended up with nothing. They didn't even have an elf section. I think the fact that he looked miserable and kept making fun of the makeup models I was put off from buying anything. He really helps me control my spending... However, I did manage to find a dvd set of the Sherlock Holmes Adventures (The  black and white version) for $5! I can NEVER say no to anything that has to do with Sherlock Holmes! (you can kind of see him chilling out in my avatar...he's my right hand man who happens to be on the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

Probably no Shiro pressed palette for me unless they're amazing colors unavailable as pigment.  I much prefer loose shadows.  I have some fantastic palettes that just sit there in favor of pigments.  I'm really eyeing their tinted lip balms after getting a sample of one in my innocent+twisted alchemy subscription this month!  That line is based on Myazaki's work, but I'm not a fan, so at least I don't feel compelled to buy every single one of those. Just three of them.  And probably a Nic Cage lip gloss.  I'm tempted by the Red Wedding lip gloss because it's the *Red Wedding*, but it's also red lip gloss, and I don't really think I need to repeat my feelings on *that*.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 4, 2014)

Well, I screwed up. It's only May 4 and already I got sucked into the CVS trap. :blush:  Bought 3 Neutrogena items on promotion. My pore refining facial cleanser, retinol night serum, and my favorite sunscreen. (Surely I will use all of these up, but I did not NEED to buy them right now) I Got back $10 from the promotion, and went back and spent it of course. Couldn't resist the Freeman sea minerals mask I have been eyeing. Hope it's good. Oh well, back to square one. :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing better today! Going to go back and read all your updates...


----------



## chibimorph (May 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Probably no Shiro pressed palette for me unless they're amazing colors unavailable as pigment.  I much prefer loose shadows.  I have some fantastic palettes that just sit there in favor of pigments.  I'm really eyeing their tinted lip balms after getting a sample of one in my innocent+twisted alchemy subscription this month!  That line is based on Myazaki's work, but I'm not a fan, so at least I don't feel compelled to buy every single one of those. Just three of them.  And probably a Nic Cage lip gloss.  I'm tempted by the Red Wedding lip gloss because it's the *Red Wedding*, but it's also red lip gloss, and I don't really think I need to repeat my feelings on *that*.


I love Miyazaki stuff! I was really tempted to get the whole lip balm set during their sale... but I told myself to wait until Cyber Monday because the line is pretty new and unlikely to go away soon.


----------



## mama2358 (May 4, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Well, I screwed up. It's only May 4 and already I got sucked into the CVS trap. :blush:  Bought 3 Neutrogena items on promotion. My pore refining facial cleanser, retinol night serum, and my favorite sunscreen. (Surely I will use all of these up, but I did not NEED to buy them right now) I Got back $10 from the promotion, and went back and spent it of course. Couldn't resist the Freeman sea minerals mask I have been eyeing. Hope it's good. Oh well, back to square one. :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing better today! Going to go back and read all your updates...


I went into CVS yesterday and managed not to get anything other than the medicine I went in for, however, they didn't have enough to fill the prescription, so I have to go back during the week. Hopefully I can stay strong twice. I had bought that Freeman sea minerals mask when there was the Ipsy code and I love it. I bought a ton of different masks and that was my favorite. It smells very nice, I love the blue color, and my skin felt good after using.


----------



## jaylilee (May 4, 2014)

So I have curved my spending needs this month by focusing on getting my little "girl area" all nice and prettified. I'm almost there. Here's a pic of the vanity so far (reflected on the giant mirror that was installed above it) prior to mirror installation.  Rambling plus picture in the spoiler tag so it doesn't get too long:



Spoiler










I LOVE how the whole room (master bedroom) is coming along. We still need bed stands and a bed headboard, but after that it really will be boiled down to the finishing touches in the room: a rug for under the vanity (to avoid my ruining the carpet with chair marks and accidentally dropping things, which I do often), pictures on the walls, perhaps sconces to the sides of the mirror if I can figure out how to hide the wires... I will probably put nice metal handles + legs on the drawers from that ikea unit to glam it up a bit. The top of the vanity will need tempered glass or some such to also avoid scratches and ugliness in the future. Our curtains will have to be trimmed at the bottom because they're way too long and our black-out shades I will probably mess with (gold or silver stripes???? They're a blah beige right now, but if i paint a design on them I feel like they'll look a lot more fashionable). 

I'm trying to tackle this house one room at a time, starting with, of course, the master bedroom. After that it'll be the sitting room, the dining area, the kitchen, and the basement after that. Some rooms need some serious remodeling, like the master bathroom, which will need to have all of its tile pulled (walls and floors) and redone entirely, other rooms are better well off. At some point the wet bar/entertainment room will be turned into office + 4th bedroom, since we will rarely use a bar but we'll certainly need the bedroom space if and once we have children. 

Laundry room also needs some serious work. It's an unfinished room, and so will need walls put in, tile on the floor, shelving, a folding area (I'm considering getting chrome washer + drier that are front loaders, so as to be able to set the folding area above kind of like in this blog:

http://www.ramblingrenovators.ca/2012/11/laundry-room-reveal-pt-1.html

Especially because, if the wet bar area gets turned into a bedroom, I would like the adjacent room to feel also "liveable." There's a 3/4 bathroom off of the laundry room that is finished, hardwood floors and all, so the laundry room is the only one that's like... nope.. no walls. look at all my naked entrains running along my ceiling.

Sigh. so much work. 



Anyways, all those plans require quite a ton of $$$$$$$, which puts the makeup spending into perspective and makes it easier for me to say "nope, I don't need that shiny new eyeshadow right now."


----------



## cumber1137 (May 4, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I went under the budget I had set myself for the Shiro sale... and am now kind of regretting not getting more. But! I told myself that I can buy the Miyazaki tints and other stuff (I hope Plausible Walrus will still be around) during the Cyber Monday sale, which is Dec 1 this year and my birthday month (assuming Shiro has a Cyber Monday sale...)
> 
> I've also talked myself out of getting a new foundation. I found bareMinerals minis (1 original and 1 matte) from a kit I got from Ulta and I think the color will work. The new bareMinerals foundation has also been getting poor reviews, so if I really do need a darker shade I'll wait until June to do anything about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe she has her Color of the Month clear out in July so you'll want to pick up Walrus then and anything that came out since last July. So Butts, which was the July color and onward.


----------



## chelsealady (May 4, 2014)

So I sorta slipped up today because I convinced myself that all of my foundations and bb creams are to light for me.


----------



## chibimorph (May 4, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> I believe she has her Color of the Month clear out in July so you'll want to pick up Walrus then and anything that came out since last July. So Butts, which was the July color and onward.


Thanks! For the CotMs I'm looking at I Tried, Doge, and Plausible Walrus so I'll think about it then! Hopefully my longing for them will die out, though    (maybe...)



chelsealady said:


> So I sorta slipped up today because I convinced myself that all of my foundations and bb creams are to light for me.


I almost did this... hopefully I'll be able to hold it out until the summer when I'll actually know for sure if I need a darker foundation ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (May 5, 2014)

joining in!

i really haven't been lusting on any beauty product lately, but have been buying a bunch of home stuff, and lately baking stuff! 

but at least, i got me a_ free_ pair of keds at dsw a few days ago! i just threw away a pair of vans that i wear all the time. the poor things have plenty of holes in them and the soles are down to the nub. i didn't throw it right away, but one day i was thinking about wearing them, but didn't do so because i was afraid they'll bust out while i'm walking...so i thought it's time... i've been reserving some DSW dollar off's and saved them all up for a sneakers purchase. went to dsw to get a pair of socks for $10 and keds for $40, and only paid $10! super win!!!!

i just spent $200 online on baking supplies this weekend, so i have to stop. i baked so much this weekend too. i made some brown sugar cookies yesterday, and made corn bread today. both turned out great!


----------



## LuxVonFerre (May 5, 2014)

Definetly joining in!

I'm doing a low buy for the rest of the year because I'm starting to run out of room in my makeup storage, and I'm not buying any more storage. My rules are:

1. Replacements are allowed.

2. I'm allowing myself to keep my E.L.F. Beautt Bundle Subscription.

3. I'm allowing myself 3 purchases off my wishlist quarterly.

4. No more backups unless it comes in my Beauty Bundles.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 5, 2014)

April was not a good month for me, I bought some palettes that I needed like a hole in the head.

For May I can have:

Ipsy

BB

Lip Factory

Circular Swaps

   That is all I'm allowing myself. I plan to stick to my list until time to shop for Midsummer Dream and Secret Santa. Basic hygiene items can be replaced (of course) such as toothpaste and deodorant. No shampoo or conditioners until all my sample packs are gone.

    I used a code to get 1st box free from Beauty Box 5 but will cancel once it gets here. I need to stick to it and use up stuff from my stash.


----------



## jayeme (May 5, 2014)

My low-buy was thrown slightly off track by accidentally getting my Julep box -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not thrilled by this, that is not something I want to spend $20 on this month. I had changed my billing information to something incorrect, which previously worked for not getting charged, as I posted on another thread, but someone apparently had the bright idea to try my previous (correct) billing information today...I called and cancelled my account for real, but I can't very well complain about this charge since I was trying to circumvent their rules anyway.

To make up for it, I returned a $23 blush to Ulta that I'd been considering taking back anyway because it wasn't lasting very long on me. But then I spent $6 at Target....however, using coupons + a $10 gift card, I only spent $6 out of pocket and I got a Revlon lipstick, Revlon concealer, Maybelline Color Elixir, L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadow, and a box of crackers. The total was $30 before the gift card and coupons! So even though I spent money on makeup, I'm still pretty happy with that purchase. 

So far in May, I have spent $40 on beauty (stupid Julep) BUT I have returned $27 worth of beauty products (I also returned a powder to Target that was too dark for me) so my net beauty spending (enabler logic, here we go!) is $13 so far. Have to do better for the next 26 days!


----------



## cumber1137 (May 6, 2014)

Doing good on day 6 of the no buy. I hit pan on a blush this morning and yesterday finished a Geek Chic Cosmetics sample size eyeshadow after 2 weeks of use. Those indies really know how to give you good portions.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> Doing good on day 6 of the no buy. I hit pan on a blush this morning and yesterday finished a Geek Chic Cosmetics sample size eyeshadow after 2 weeks of use. Those indies really know how to give you good portions.


Yup. I wish I had noticed the GCC samples before I ordered the Timey Wimey set (I somehow completely overlooked the existence of the samples until after I ordered) because I do *not* need full sizes of everything, but at least I know now and can shift to samples only unless there's a tin set.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys! I' m Marcela!

I have a really hard time NOT spending... since I work at SiJCP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I always say "oh with my discount it's okay".. but seriously enough is enough..

I had a budget of 50 this month (not counting my Birchbox and Ipsy), but I ordered the allure beauty box... so I'm at -$10 on my budget and it's only 5/6 lol! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 6, 2014)

failed so badly.

spent $62 on the stila sale and $30 on the balm sale.  oooppss.. I don't feel as horrible as I thought. I definitely didn't need what I picked up but everything has been on my list for a long, long time. So, eh, why not get it during a sale?

I just got a job offer from a company I applied to on a whim. I will be hearing from the company I am currently interning next week about the outlook for full time employment. I know I shouldn't spend money I don't already have but..eeeh, there's like NO reason why I shouldn't get brought on full time. I'm pretty excited about the place that did offer me a position already (because, yay! its a job where i get money!) but its about $15,000 less than what I am currently making if I were to scale up my internship rate to full time hours...so yeah. that part is kinda crummy. On the overall, everyone wish me luck that I can *finally* get the dream job! (and then control myself and not go on a shopping spree lol)


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> failed so badly.
> 
> spent $62 on the stila sale and $30 on the balm sale.  oooppss.. I don't feel as horrible as I thought. I definitely didn't need what I picked up but everything has been on my list for a long, long time. So, eh, why not get it during a sale?
> 
> I just got a job offer from a company I applied to on a whim. I will be hearing from the company I am currently interning next week about the outlook for full time employment. I know I shouldn't spend money I don't already have but..eeeh, there's like NO reason why I shouldn't get brought on full time. I'm pretty excited about the place that did offer me a position already (because, yay! its a job where i get money!) but its about $15,000 less than what I am currently making if I were to scale up my internship rate to full time hours...so yeah. that part is kinda crummy. On the overall, everyone wish me luck that I can *finally* get the dream job! (and then control myself and not go on a shopping spree lol)


Congrats on the job offer!! And the shopping isn't so bad, at least you got an awesome deal and I'm sure you got some fabulous stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (May 6, 2014)

Congrats on the job offer!!

6 days in and holding strong!! Resisted the balm sale, didn't even look. So far so good.....but I'm also CRAZY broke after getting my hair done and fixing my car last week so that may have something to do with it haha


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 7, 2014)

Triple points + Ulta just started carrying Jungle Queen lipstick + $25 free shipping + NYX on sale means I made a lippies order. That's borderline breaking my no/low buy, but I did make allowances for specific lipstick situations. And Jungle Queen has been on my wish list since the minute I found out it existed.

I resisted theBalm sale, though! I want their blushes SO BAD, but I don't need them, and I'm sure there will be another sale soon enough. Or they'll be on Hautelook. Or people will be swapping things they bought from the sale.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

Okay, I'm on a no-buy like for realsies.  I had my fun at Ulta- no more willy nilly purchases.  I just upgraded my phone and had to get the extra upgrade because my school is recommending more memory than I normally have (32g- it'll be nice I think.), and I'm planning three weekend trips!  NO BUYING THINGS FOR ME!


----------



## CurlyTails (May 7, 2014)

I have been holding on strong! No makeup or skin care purchases for me since I declared my no buy.


----------



## jaylilee (May 7, 2014)

No money spent so far!! Doing good. I've been too busy and/or tired to even think about shopping. I resisted the balm sale, even though I've been lemming for their blushes for a while. After my spending catastrophe last month, it's been very easy to resist things. It's interesting. I splurged large after a long time of not being able to shop, but now I'm like "eh". I did get my planned for pigments last paycheck at the end of the month, but so far I've been good.

Jess, congrats on the job offer! Hopefully good things are on the horizon.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2014)

Today, I successfully closed the beautybrands site down before ordering something I didn't need.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 7, 2014)

One thing that is helping me on my no-buy (at least for now) is reserving some new items back. I did a wayyy too big haul in the Ulta/Sephora sales in April, so I had plenty of new pretties that came in. I swatched most when they arrived, but then I sorted them into my stash and didn't put them into the rotation right away. I'm only letting myself use one new thing a week. So far it is working! I look forward to picking out my new thing each week and it is helping me actually appreciate the stuff I bought. 

And I set aside a few brand new-to-me samples (including a lip gloss sample and a Stila shadow card) from those orders too in a special little bag tucked away. That bag is for when I am _really_ getting the itch to spend/play with new pretties. I can pull that out and viola!


----------



## Bunbunny (May 7, 2014)

Welp. One week in and I'm doing terribly!

I bought my GT like I said I would (I even convinced myself to get the $49 instead of the $149, yeah!). No problem. But at the SAME TIME, I bought two Memeboxes, neither of which were the exception to my NO MEMEBOX rule (which is if they release an SPF box). So that's $53. I waved it off by saying that if I didn't buy these two Memeboxes I would have bought the $149 tote instead. Which probably would have been true, and so I still "saved" myself $47 from what I planned.

But then I had to buy a textbook for school. $100 down the drain. Not even including tuition, which I'm not getting a loan for this summer semester. (I'm... procrastinating on paying that off.) I also realized that I need to get a $20 item for my lab, which I'm getting tomorrow. All of this wouldn't be so bad, except... Paula's Choice had a sale today. I won't say the details so that you all don't fall into the same trap. But let's just say that $60 later, now I'm here!

Good news is that I ended up getting a refund for a prior purchase from the GT trading group PLUS I sold something from my April tote. And my parents are graciously going to help out with my trip to see my boyfriend later this summer, so I won't have to worry too much about that (the assumption is that I pay for my tuition out of my own pocket).

Aughhhhhhhhhhhh. Addiction is a terrible thing.


----------



## jaylilee (May 8, 2014)

Spoiler



Mac just launched their malificent collection.



I will be good. I will be good. I will be good.


----------



## saku (May 8, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I will be good. I will be good. I will be good.


i've been eyeing the other collection with the water droplets on the packaging...but then they announced a simpsons collection in the fall!!!!! so i'm holding out for that!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 8, 2014)

My best friend just got the UD electric palette and I have been eyeing it up so much. I decided that if I don't buy any makeup this month and I make it on the dean's list again this semester I will buy it next month as a reward.


----------



## BSquared (May 8, 2014)

saku said:


> i've been eyeing the other collection with the water droplets on the packaging...but then they announced a simpsons collection in the fall!!!!! so i'm holding out for that!


Me too and I don't even love any of the colors, I just think the packaging is adorable. Must....resist....


----------



## chibimorph (May 8, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own any of their products and I'm extremely glad that I feel underwhelmed by this collection... otherwise I would be sending you empathetic vibes over the interwebs.



saku said:


> i've been eyeing the other collection with the water droplets on the packaging...but then they announced a simpsons collection in the fall!!!!! so i'm holding out for that!


I told myself that I'm going to allow myself to buy 1 lipstick and maybe 1 eyeshadow from Alluring Aquatic in June (if not for myself, I can at least buy a lipstick for my mom to feel less guilty... and I'm not gonna lie, I only want it for the packaging).

So far I've resisted the Balm flash sale and the stila sale (and resisted all of the 20% off coupons at sites that have the Too Faced A La Mode palette).

However...



Spoiler



Geek Chic Cosmetics just came out with a Color of the Month called Pretty Guardian (it's pink and Sailor Moon themed) and I love the sticker! The site says the color will be gone June 1... so I think I'm going to let myself buy this on Monday, May 26 (Memorial Day)

Why did GCC have to come up with a CotM that is reminiscent of my childhood when I'm supposed to be on a low-buy!?


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 8, 2014)

Freaked out about lack of money all week....then randomly used my 25% off ipsy code to order the May rainbow honey mytstery box. Gah! No buisness doing that! Partly mad at myself and partly so giddy waiting for it...


----------



## jayeme (May 8, 2014)

Just checking in to keep myself accountable - I've been keeping an exact list so I know what I've spent, because part of my problem is that I spend a few dollars here or there and don't really think about how it all adds up. So far in May, I've spent $43.70 on beauty-related purchases (including shipping for a couple of trades), BUT I have a "positive beauty balance" of $44.84 due to returns/refunds and selling a couple of things. Which means overall I'm coming out $1.14 ahead so far! So overall, I'm doing okay - I'd be doing better if I hadn't accidentally spent $20 on Julep - and I'm doing awesome if you think about all the stuff I've gotten for that price. (That's the price out of pocket; I've also bought some things using points on birchbox and using $10 Target and $25 Kohl's gift cards.)


----------



## Deareux (May 8, 2014)

Right now I'm in the process of interviewing for a new job, which will require me to move to a different country. The pay isn't great, but almost all of my basic expenses are paid for (housing, utilities, and food) but I would like extra on hand money. So I'll have to save up for not only the plane ticket but for visa fees and whatever else is necessary. I've unsubbed to a lot of boxes, only keeping Birchbox as a permanent until I move.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 9, 2014)

Someone tell me I don't need the Lorac Afterglo palette :-/. ... Please?


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

badtothebronze said:


> Someone tell me I don't need the Lorac Afterglo palette :-/. ... Please?


Well you don't NEED it...but if you're going to splurge, it is a good one. And only $24, cheap as palettes go. Although some of the colors don't perform quite as well as the others, so I guess it depends on which colors appeal to you the most. I put swatches on my blog if you want to see, but the glittery gold and the purple are a bit disappointing. 

I don't know how helpful that was...!


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

I just caved and ordered a Glossybox after browsing the Bergdorf Goodman website....oh well, it's not a bad splurge, I don't think, seeing as how I get the box AND something from BG with the gift card! But yeah, I'm not doing so well with the low-buy...I have now spent over $60 on beauty this month so far...


----------



## jaylilee (May 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I don't own any of their products and I'm extremely glad that I feel underwhelmed by this collection... otherwise I would be sending you empathetic vibes over the interwebs.
> 
> I told myself that I'm going to allow myself to buy 1 lipstick and maybe 1 eyeshadow from Alluring Aquatic in June (if not for myself, I can at least buy a lipstick for my mom to feel less guilty... and I'm not gonna lie, I only want it for the packaging).


I was good! I am a giant disney person, but the collection itself is underwhelming - the only thing I looked at was the lipstick, but I rarely wear reds, so it seems like it would be a waste for me to get.  Alluring aquatic is beautiful! At least the packaging. The purply lipstick is also gorgeous, and their eyeshadows, blushes and highlighters (bronzers???) seem nice. I don't know that I'd buy the whole collection, though... an eyeshadow at most, I think. 



saku said:


> i've been eyeing the other collection with the water droplets on the packaging...but then they announced a simpsons collection in the fall!!!!! so i'm holding out for that!


The packaging is very pretty!

I was never into the simpsons...I mean, I watched a few episodes and I'm familiar with the characters, but never watched it religiously. 

----

Still doing OK!!! As I was falling asleep yesterday I was thinking about my last birthday, which then reminded me of the rather expensive gifts my husband gave me -- a tom ford palette, nars and god created the woman, an illamasqua blush, and a tom ford blush................ and then I remembered, I wore my TF palette shadows once, on my birthday day, have only used the nars palette 3 times in 5 months, and the only ones that have gotten more use are the TF blush and my illamasqua blush for a total of like.....6-10 wears.

That made me feel so awful, considering my husband spent all that $$$$ to indulge me and make me happy with pretty makeup, and I haven't worn it much. So I'm going to be making a point to dust those off and start playing with them next week, because of all the things I own, those and a $2 dollar bottle of nailpolish he bought (picked it out by himself and everything) are my most prized makeup bits, and it feels like I'm not giving them the love they so rightfully deserve.

Definitely an incentive to stop buying makeup and use what I HAVE! Especially when they were gifted to me.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

I bought this yesterday: http://www.express.com/clothing/floral+cotton+sateen+strapless+fit+and+flare+dress/pro/7821787/cat2002

IN MY DEFENSE- I had to return a shirt that I had and I had to buy something with it immediately.  They would not let me keep the store credit.  So I had $20 off of it, I paid about $35 for the dress.  Now I'm determined to dress it in a way that I can wear it all the time.  It's SO PRETTY.

I also made a $30 Ulta order for restocking purposes.. and I got two Nyx lipsticks for $5.  No more Macaron lipsticks for me.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

You know you're settling into your low-/no-buy when you have deodorant on your shopping list, find an unopened one in the back of the drawer, and immediate think, "Whoo! I don't need to buy any!" Not "Now I can get something else!" Flat-out "I don't have to spend that money!"


----------



## saku (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I bought this yesterday: http://www.express.com/clothing/floral+cotton+sateen+strapless+fit+and+flare+dress/pro/7821787/cat2002
> 
> IN MY DEFENSE- I had to return a shirt that I had and I had to buy something with it immediately.  They would not let me keep the store credit.  So I had $20 off of it, I paid about $35 for the dress.  Now I'm determined to dress it in a way that I can wear it all the time.  It's SO PRETTY.
> 
> I also made a $30 Ulta order for restocking purposes.. and I got two Nyx lipsticks for $5.  No more Macaron lipsticks for me.


IT IS TOO PRETTY!!!!! great find!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 9, 2014)

saku said:


> IT IS TOO PRETTY!!!!! great find!


RIGHT?!  My roommate told me that I'm not ever going to be able to wear it because it's too dressy.  I think I'm just.. gonna wear it anyways.  IT'S SO PRETTY.  I feel so pretty in it.  I think I'm gonna throw my leather jacket on top of it with some black wedges.  Edge it up a bit.


----------



## saku (May 9, 2014)

still haven't spent anything on beauty-related stuff this month... but i've been spending a lot on things around the apartment! yesterday, we got our gardening done! we went to home depot to get a bunch of plants and seeds, and cleaning supplies. also got some heavy duty rugs for our kitchen (we get serious around the kitchen, and have been constantly replacing rugs. the conventional cloth ones just wouldn't work!) that was $100, but i'm so happy that my money is going to more important stuff. we also went to the grocery, got gas, etc the other day, and spent $300 in one day (we bought steaks, shrimp, and LOTS of grocery!). now the fridge/pantry is busting out, and we just need to do some cleaning around the apartment! i do want to turn in a draft of my proposal to my advisor by friday, so i'm thinking get everything around here done by today, so i can focus on working on my paper the next few days.


----------



## saku (May 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> RIGHT?!  My roommate told me that I'm not ever going to be able to wear it because it's too dressy.  I think I'm just.. gonna wear it anyways.  IT'S SO PRETTY.  I feel so pretty in it.  I think I'm gonna throw my leather jacket on top of it with some black wedges.  Edge it up a bit.


i think it can both be dressy and casual! i really do love it!!!


----------



## chibimorph (May 9, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I was good! I am a giant disney person, but the collection itself is underwhelming - the only thing I looked at was the lipstick, but I rarely wear reds, so it seems like it would be a waste for me to get.  Alluring aquatic is beautiful! At least the packaging. The purply lipstick is also gorgeous, and their eyeshadows, blushes and highlighters (bronzers???) seem nice. I don't know that I'd buy the whole collection, though... an eyeshadow at most, I think.


I think people have mentioned that a lot of the colors in the collection are pretty much already in their regular line (or can be found elsewhere)... so my mental circuitry begins to think about packaging, which is pretty underwhelming for the price in my opinion. It's too blatantly commercial for my tastes... if they just had the wing design on it or a dragon design then I would probably be tempted. But as it is, I'm glad I don't feel the urge to buy anything from the collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also I think the Tom Ford palettes come with a lot of eyeshadow! I read somewhere that the price/oz is reasonable, it's just that they give you so much eyeshadow that it jacks up the overall price. So you should definitely use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 9, 2014)

I'm doing crappy on not eating out, but awesome not buying makeup. I've spent $5 on some ELF brushes to tide me over until I can afford to buy a nice brush set. It's sort of cheating that I find the no makeup thing so easy, since I'm pretty preoccupied with upcoming baby at this point. Definitely dropped last night, so the pressure is making walking difficult, so I'm sure from this point on, I'll be too lazy to go to any physical stores, just need to stay off internet. C section was scheduled for June 3rd, but my blood sugars are out of control and baby is 7lbs 9oz already at 35 1/2 weeks, so date may be moved. I could be looking at baby coming in 2-2 1/2 weeks instead of 3 1/2 weeks, so I feel so behind on things I needed to get done before baby comes. Hopefully this doesn't lead to an organizational spending trip. I need to just get rid of things I have no room for. I wanted to have a garage sale, but no energy, so now I need to list on online garage sale sites. Maybe I can make enough money to get a little ahead. Hubby broke his phone the other day, but took scrap metal in, so that covered it. These days are flying by so fast!


----------



## jaylilee (May 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I think people have mentioned that a lot of the colors in the collection are pretty much already in their regular line (or can be found elsewhere)... so my mental circuitry begins to think about packaging, which is pretty underwhelming for the price in my opinion. It's too blatantly commercial for my tastes... if they just had the wing design on it or a dragon design then I would probably be tempted. But as it is, I'm glad I don't feel the urge to buy anything from the collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And also I think the Tom Ford palettes come with a lot of eyeshadow! I read somewhere that the price/oz is reasonable, it's just that they give you so much eyeshadow that it jacks up the overall price. So you should definitely use it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Indeed! I did the math on the TF eyeshadow quads and broke it down per gram (on my tumblr blog that I have since deleted because makeup is a hobby and I don't want to give myself more crap to do), so at $78 for a quad of 10gr total, you're paying $7.8 per 1gr, versus a mac shadow single at $10 per gram (shadows are 1.5 grams, and single in a pot is $15), or $6.67/gr if you buy a refill (for which you need to have a palette, which I haven't included a price for here). So it's still.... relatively similar in price. 

Say you're buying mac's shadows to get 10 grams of product, you'd need to buy 7 (6.6...really) shadows - you'd be spending $70 bucks in refills or $105 if singles... up side is you get more color choices in 7 mac vs a TF quad, down side is you're still paying the same or more money for equal amounts of product, gram wise, and pitting a TF shadow vs a MAC shadow is like trying to run a car race in a honda civic against a lamborghini quality wise (at least in my very humble opinion).

Grams and cash aside, and even quality (I still love my mac, mug, and inglot shadows), my one and only TF palette is the crown of my collection just on the fact that it was a present from my hubby anyways.

... Man, if they had taught me math in school when in relation to things I lem for, I would have graduated with a PhD xD (I don't consider myself a math person... though my mother is...ms. Master's degree in mathematics &gt;_&gt

edited: for math accuracy


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

I'm doing pretty terrible at a no-buy, and yet so much better than the last few weeks. Spending on food-wise, I've been completely terrible and not following my goal at all. So that needs a lot of work. Makeup-wise, I did make an allowance for the Allure Summer Beauty Box and some more of those Bergdorfs Glossyboxes. I had 3 other purchases (which is way less than what I've been doing lately!) and they were all really good deals. One was at Julep... I used a half off intro box code and got four polishes (Denver, Tatum, Goldie, Missy), Nail Therapy, an emery board, and the cuticle softener/remover all for $23. I also gifted myself a 3 month Birchbox sub so I could get the free Kate Spade necklace. And I bought the Tarte Maracuja concealer on Beauty Brands so I could get the amazing GWP bag. I only have one allowance left and that's the Sephora Sun Safety Kit which I'm waiting to go on sale online. Other than that, I'm taking my no-buy seriously from now on. The rest of my money is going towards necessities like gas, my vacation, and my credit card bills.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

I'm headed to Crafty Wonderland shortly, and I know I will be almost definitely buying a whole bunch of goodies not on my Allowed list, BUT.  I have a savings account specifically dedicated to fun stuff like cons, vacations, and perfume oil, and I keep forgetting it exists, so it has a few hundred dollars in it.  I don't want to use all of it since Rose City Comic Con will be here before I know it even though it's not for another four months (that's no time at all when you're trying to save up as much as possible for it!), but I have dipped into it for CW.  I have the cash in hand already.  That is all I can spend today on anything other than groceries.  My rule for anything at a convention center (comic cons, bazaars, chocolate fairs, whatever) is that I must use cash only. 

My specific plans for the day to keep spending under control are basically:


Drive to transit center
Take MAX (light rail) to convention center
Go to Crafty Wonderland and remember that whatever I buy has to be carried back on MAX
Take MAX back to car
Go to Trader Joe's for groceries
Maybe stop by Big-Ass Sandwich for a big-ass sandwich (depends on time.  Sometimes they sell out *super* early, especially on spring weekends)
Come back home
Clean clean clean!

AND THAT IS ALL.  I'm trying to be strict on this structure for the day because that will cut my "oh, as long as I'm out, I might as well go to Sock Dreams!  Oh, I should stop by three different Fred Meyers and see if they have new essence collections!" tendencies that come out when I'm running errands on Saturdays.   I really want to get back home and clean (interspersed with viewings of random things on Hulu/Netflix.  One episode of something that has lots of podcasts followed by cleaning while listening to a podcast about that episode and repeat for the rest of the day/weekend)!  That was actually my original plan for today until I found out CW was happening today.  Next weekend will definitely be a stay-home-and-clean weekend, and then I can feel free to spend the following Saturday (Memorial Day weekend already!) seeing _Days of Future Past_ and running all over town and playing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2014)

Sigh, part of my low buy success is that conventions and indie artists will never go to where I live (waaaaaay in the country) to sell me pretties! Please drool over the Shiro Cosmetics for me!


----------



## BSquared (May 10, 2014)

Mehhhh ok so I went shopping. But I won money at the casino! So it wasn't really my money and I wanted to buy fun stuff.


----------



## jayeme (May 10, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Mehhhh ok so I went shopping. But I won money at the casino! So it wasn't really my money and I wanted to buy fun stuff.


Yay casino winnings! Totally doesn't count. Hope you got some awesome stuff!


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Whoa! I bought a bunch of stuff at CW, but they were handing out Chinook Books! Those are basically big books with hundreds of coupons for local businesses. They're $20 a pop, and I had meant to buy one last fall when this year's books were released. I might end up saving more via coupons from that book (they have coupons for a lot of stuff I already buy) than I spent on various things.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 10, 2014)

Bah! I bought myself a Revlon lip butter in "Pink Truffle".

    Usually I have enough common walking around sense to avoid WalMart during the day, and to never ever go on weekends. I do not do well with crowds at all (severe social phobias, amongst other things I take meds for), and I could feel the anxiety getting close to out of control. So I grabbed a lipstick like a freaking security blanket. The only good thing is it was only one item, and I have wanted that color for a long time.


----------



## jaylilee (May 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Bah! I bought myself a Revlon lip butter in "Pink Truffle".
> 
> Usually I have enough common walking around sense to avoid WalMart during the day, and to never ever go on weekends. I do not do well with crowds at all (severe social phobias, amongst other things I take meds for), and I could feel the anxiety getting close to out of control. So I grabbed a lipstick like a freaking security blanket. The only good thing is it was only one item, and I have wanted that color for a long time.


for what it's worth... it's my favorite color out of the whole line. 

sorry anxiety started getting to you :C that feeling sucks.


----------



## chibimorph (May 10, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Bah! I bought myself a Revlon lip butter in "Pink Truffle".
> 
> Usually I have enough common walking around sense to avoid WalMart during the day, and to never ever go on weekends. I do not do well with crowds at all (severe social phobias, amongst other things I take meds for), and I could feel the anxiety getting close to out of control. So I grabbed a lipstick like a freaking security blanket. The only good thing is it was only one item, and I have wanted that color for a long time.


If it makes you feel better... Pink Truffle is an awesome color (and texture)! It's very MLBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 10, 2014)

Oopsie. Went to Ulta today. Only spent $28, so not horrible, but still. Bought some Not Your Mothers stuff and some Nyx, so at least all was on sale. Ugh.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 10, 2014)

I didn't buy any makeup for the entire month of April! May is my birthday month so I fell off the wagon with all the birthday specials I received.

Already, I've spent $50 at theBalm's 50% off sale, $10 on a BB sub and $30 in the BB shop (although that was for a water bottle I *needed*) and $60 at Ulta... No more shopping this month!!


----------



## BSquared (May 10, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Yay casino winnings! Totally doesn't count. Hope you got some awesome stuff!


I agree!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and ok I spent $80 but $55 of it was a curling iron which I needed because mine only worked if you held it at a certain angle, which was just sad lol. And $12 of it was some face stuff my husband snuck into my basket so I wasn't even that bad! And I avoided sephora all together so I'm calling it a small victory.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 11, 2014)

Ooh, Sephora has been tempting me lately. But there is nothing I need right now. Must keep telling myself that.

On a different note, I was able to shop my stash to put together a nice Mother's Day gift which was kind of fun and saved me some money!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2014)

So I had returned a few things to Ulta and got my $15 back. Then I went and bought Bare Minerals new foundation. But I DID NOT buy that damn brush that costs just as much as the foundation.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 11, 2014)

Just checking in. Day 11 and still succesful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> Just checking in. Day 11 and still succesful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay congrats! I just came here to confess that today, I was not successful...I spent $20 on drugstore makeup (3 Milani lipsticks, Milani liquid lipstick, new formula Wet N Wild eyeliner), which is really my biggest beauty "vice" - spending a lot of money at the drugstore because everything is cheap, but a) Honestly in the end, if I'm going to spend $20 on makeup, I'd probably rather have one Urban Decay lipstick than 4 Milani ones, I just get caught up in the moment, and b ) I shouldn't be spending $20 on makeup anyway!


----------



## jaylilee (May 11, 2014)

Tired. The days are starting to blur one into another x--x. I've managed to not buy a single thing, but feeling the itch -- this month is turning out to be as bad as last... I'm starting to believe I'm a  stress shopper. Worst part is I know fully well that buying something won't make me feel any better, but that doesn't stop me from googling up swatches of things I want (colorful things: shadows, blushes, lipsticks). It's funny, I am not at all a big shopper for things like primers or eyeliners, or foundations and powders. Once I find something that works for me, I stick to it... but the colorful stuff, that's my down fall.


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Tired. The days are starting to blur one into another x--x. I've managed to not buy a single thing, but feeling the itch -- this month is turning out to be as bad as last... I'm starting to believe I'm a  stress shopper. Worst part is I know fully well that buying something won't make me feel any better, but that doesn't stop me from googling up swatches of things I want (colorful things: shadows, blushes, lipsticks). It's funny, I am not at all a big shopper for things like primers or eyeliners, or foundations and powders. Once I find something that works for me, I stick to it... but the colorful stuff, that's my down fall.


I'm the same way...I have foundation, I have powder, I have concealer, I have mascara- occasionally I'll read great reviews and pick something else up, but it's easy to say no to those things. But, the colors! Can't say no to those.


----------



## jaylilee (May 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm the same way...I have foundation, I have powder, I have concealer, I have mascara- occasionally I'll read great reviews and pick something else up, but it's easy to say no to those things. But, the colors! Can't say no to those.


Yep. Pretty much lol! With the base-type items, I stick to what has worked for my skin without irritating it, but when it comes to the colors.....sigh. And there's so MANY colors and to choose from. I understand that if I were to mix my colors on my brush, I'd probably get the same combinations as some others, but I'd much rather have a pan of that color already made haha. When I'm putting makeup on in the morning my brain isn't functioning enough for me to think  about color theory.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Yay congrats! I just came here to confess that today, I was not successful...I spent $20 on drugstore makeup (3 Milani lipsticks, Milani liquid lipstick, new formula Wet N Wild eyeliner), which is really my biggest beauty "vice" - spending a lot of money at the drugstore because everything is cheap, but a) Honestly in the end, if I'm going to spend $20 on makeup, I'd probably rather have one Urban Decay lipstick than 4 Milani ones, I just get caught up in the moment, and b ) I shouldn't be spending $20 on makeup anyway!


But Milani makes the best lipsticks.  I &lt;3 them!


----------



## jayeme (May 11, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> But Milani makes the best lipsticks.  I &lt;3 them!


Haha yes I do like them! Wasn't it you who recommended Plumrose? That's one of the ones I got today, and I love it! It's beautiful! So thanks for the rec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Haha yes I do like them! Wasn't it you who recommended Plumrose? That's one of the ones I got today, and I love it! It's beautiful! So thanks for the rec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes!  That's what I wear almost every day of my life!  Glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just adore that lipstick!


----------



## saycrackagain (May 12, 2014)

Month 5 of my no-buy/use-up resolution. I've already used up 80 (yes eight zero) items in 2014. Truly rediscovering items and branching out now that my selection is becoming more limited by the day rather than expanding. For instance, I might break out the Bare Minerals Warmth tomorrow and see how that goes. Only restocked essentials so far: face, hand and body moisturizers were the most cosmetic-like things I bought and even then it was Eucerin not Bath and Body Works. I got a compliment on my lipstick the other day!! It was a hot pink NYX Round Lipstick that was given to me for my birthday last year. So hooray! Originally I didn't like the texture, but now it has grown on me. Same with MAC eyeshadow in Bamboo - didn't think the color was the best match but now it's my go-to neutral! It's my birthday month so I can definitely pick up the Sephora and Ulta gifts, but I think the Ulta one requires a purchase (correct me if I'm wrong) so I have to figure out which necessity to buy from there in the next few weeks. Come onnnnnn, really good sale on makeup wipes or soap!


----------



## chibimorph (May 12, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> Month 5 of my no-buy/use-up resolution. I've already used up 80 (yes eight zero) items in 2014. Truly rediscovering items and branching out now that my selection is becoming more limited by the day rather than expanding. For instance, I might break out the Bare Minerals Warmth tomorrow and see how that goes. Only restocked essentials so far: face, hand and body moisturizers were the most cosmetic-like things I bought and even then it was Eucerin not Bath and Body Works. I got a compliment on my lipstick the other day!! It was a hot pink NYX Round Lipstick that was given to me for my birthday last year. So hooray! Originally I didn't like the texture, but now it has grown on me. Same with MAC eyeshadow in Bamboo - didn't think the color was the best match but now it's my go-to neutral! It's my birthday month so I can definitely pick up the Sephora and Ulta gifts, but I think the Ulta one requires a purchase (correct me if I'm wrong) so I have to figure out which necessity to buy from there in the next few weeks. Come onnnnnn, really good sale on makeup wipes or soap!


WOW! Great job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (May 12, 2014)

I am officially on a no-buy until the end of June.

I just placed an ELF order to get a few brushes, their new undereye primer, and a few other items to get free shipping. I spent $21.

My birthday is June 28, so I may slip up around the end of the month, but I am going to try to make it as long as possible.

Allowed:

-acetone nail polish remover from Target

-Wet n Wild 2013 spring palette if I can find it at Big Lots ($1.50)

That's it! I can do this.


----------



## missionista (May 12, 2014)

April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.

So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two.  Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month.  But then, just today, my other cat died.  Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 12, 2014)

missionista said:


> April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.
> 
> So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two.  Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month.  But then, just today, my other cat died.  Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


Oh my goodness...I'm so sorry! It's so hard to lose furbabies. Hugs!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 12, 2014)

missionista said:


> April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.
> 
> So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two.  Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month.  But then, just today, my other cat died.  Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


omg, so so so sorry for your loss!! *hugs*


----------



## jaylilee (May 12, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> Month 5 of my no-buy/use-up resolution. I've already used up 80 (yes eight zero) items in 2014. Truly rediscovering items and branching out now that my selection is becoming more limited by the day rather than expanding. For instance, I might break out the Bare Minerals Warmth tomorrow and see how that goes. Only restocked essentials so far: face, hand and body moisturizers were the most cosmetic-like things I bought and even then it was Eucerin not Bath and Body Works. I got a compliment on my lipstick the other day!! It was a hot pink NYX Round Lipstick that was given to me for my birthday last year. So hooray! Originally I didn't like the texture, but now it has grown on me. Same with MAC eyeshadow in Bamboo - didn't think the color was the best match but now it's my go-to neutral! It's my birthday month so I can definitely pick up the Sephora and Ulta gifts, but I think the Ulta one requires a purchase (correct me if I'm wrong) so I have to figure out which necessity to buy from there in the next few weeks. Come onnnnnn, really good sale on makeup wipes or soap!


WAY TO GO! That is amazing. I am still at a 18 item count on the used-up scale, but I am slow as molasses when it comes to finishing things. I think the one that will go next is my bottle of detangler (conditioner that I use for detangling, rather) and a bottle of makeup remover.... when it comes to the color items...yeah no. Slow. so slow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2014)

That's impressive!

I think I'll look at this thread at the end of the year for a total count. I think I'm averaging at least 10 items used up a month, which means I'll use over 120 items this year if I can keep it up! Also, I'll be traveling this week so hopefully will be using up a lot of sample sizes.

80 items, though! Wow!!!


----------



## missionista (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jen283 (May 12, 2014)

missionista said:


> April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.
> 
> So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two. Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month. But then, just today, my other cat died. Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


I'm so sorry for your loss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My low buy has actually been going quite well. My one splurge this month was on two pairs of nice shoes for work. But I've got to keep it up because I'm going to a music festival this month and that will probably cost me $100 easily!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 12, 2014)

missionista said:


> April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.
> 
> So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two.  Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month.  But then, just today, my other cat died.  Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


Oh lady I'm so sorry!! I went through that almost a year ago and I still miss her.   :flowers:  *hugs*


----------



## BSquared (May 12, 2014)

missionista said:


> April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.
> 
> So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two. Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month. But then, just today, my other cat died. Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (May 12, 2014)

missionista said:


> April wound up being a GREAT no-buy, but that's partly because I was really depressed at the end of April--one of my cats died.
> 
> So, flash forward to May, and I've been on a no-buy, but with the big CVS sale, I am going to allow myself some colored mascara and possibly a milani eyeshadow or two.  Also I still haven't gotten that pixie epoxy, and might do that this month.  But then, just today, my other cat died.  Now I don't even feel like going shopping or doing anything except being depressed.


Big hugs for you!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 13, 2014)

There's a lot of discounts going on this week, but I don't actually need anything. I keep loading up carts and then looking at them and realizing that I don't need any of it, and I only really want like $10 worth of a $50 cart. But not enough to pay for shipping, so I close the tab.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 13, 2014)

Ugh I told myself I wouldn't, but I made a small Too Faced haul last night with the ipsy code. Purchased the Milk Chocolate Soleil and the Beauty Blogger Darlings. *sigh*

I already am expecting the Allure Summer Beauty Box and my Ipsy bag today, totally didn't need another purchase :-/


----------



## BSquared (May 13, 2014)

Victory today! Had to go to Target for  sour cream over lunch and I completely avoided the makeup section, even though it's right by the door. Drugstore has been my downfall lately because "well it's only $5"...but then when you buy 10 $5 things it's not so cheap anymore....so I'm glad I was successful today!

Still holding out at zero minus my gambling winnings which I"m not counting! And almost half way there!!


----------



## jayeme (May 13, 2014)

Um...I need to confess...15% ebates and Tarte stuff in the sale section at Sephora got me. I placed a $54 order. I am doing TERRIBLY at this low-buy thing. And this month was supposed to be practice for next month, when I HAVE to be on an almost no-buy in order to make my rent/pay my bills. oops! My total spending minus returns (I returned several things this month) is around $85...around $50 more than I hoped. And we aren't even halfway through the month yet! 

Okay, for the rest of the month, all I'm getting are renewing up to 4 birchboxes for June, BUT I have to flip points to GCs to do it and order small items so I pay less than $5 out of pocket for each item+subscription. Oh, and I can replace makeup wipes and cotton rounds when they run out (which they are about to do soon). And I can spend a reasonably small amount of money on postage for trades. That's it! And I'm sticking to it! Anything else I want has to be free!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 13, 2014)

I'm so close to buying that tarte palette and blush. I'm hoping it will just sell out so I can stop talking myself out of it. Also I have so many Ulta points/rewards $'s that I can literally get it for free if I absolutely must have it. I wish someone would tell me that it's an awful palette.


----------



## saku (May 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm so close to buying that tarte palette and blush. I'm hoping it will just sell out so I can stop talking myself out of it. Also I have so many Ulta points/rewards $'s that I can literally get it for free if I absolutely must have it. I wish someone would tell me that it's an awful palette.


save your money for something you'd truly love, and not have to debate about! new things will come, and there'll be better deals in the future!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 13, 2014)

saku said:


> save your money for something you'd truly love, and not have to debate about! new things will come, and there'll be better deals in the future!


Well put, thank you!


----------



## emilylithium (May 13, 2014)

i need to be on low buy this month, and doing so well until yesterday's ebates 15% back. Caved and bought something from Nordstrom. Other than that, I have made a few returns, and seeing money back in my account feels so good!


----------



## BSquared (May 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm so close to buying that tarte palette and blush. I'm hoping it will just sell out so I can stop talking myself out of it. Also I have so many Ulta points/rewards $'s that I can literally get it for free if I absolutely must have it. I wish someone would tell me that it's an awful palette.


Having this issue too!! Never should have looked at sephoras website it's nothing but trouble! On the plus side I am really really broke until Thursday and I CAN NOT charge anymore purchaes....I'm really hoping it sells out before Thursday and I have money again. Resist!!


----------



## chibimorph (May 13, 2014)

Just when I was getting comfortable not buying anything from mainstream brands (because I'm only a couple of steps away from completely falling into the indie pit of eyeshadows), I feel like "I do not need to buy anything" and "I REALLY DO NOT NEED to buy anything" have been my personal mantras for the day.

I made a $30 Victorian Disco order when they had 20% to celebrate the launch of their new site last week... so I really don't need to buy anything (not that I needed to buy any more eyeshadows either...)



Spoiler



Beauty.com sale and Sally Hansen Walgreens deal are causing me emotional stress right now


And we don't have the bang head against the wall smiley, so pretend this smiley is hiding behind the couch in shame :couch:


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 14, 2014)

@@saycrackagain Holy Moly! You are the sensei of the no-buy! I need your tips, and self-control.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2014)

I broke my no-buy to place two Sephora orders, but I don't feel too terrible. I needed both items (Living Proof hair mask &amp;the sun safety kit...need may be a stretch, but I do need sunscreen) and by placing separate orders, I was able to get more samples and use two codes.


----------



## saycrackagain (May 14, 2014)

Today's Walgreen's clearance sale almost got me....but I didn't even cave for a piece of pizza at Costco!!! I wanted the Revlon Colorstay base and topcoats but repeated to myself that I don't need them no matter how cool they are and that the reviews say they have a strong smell that I don't want to pollute my lungs with. I may regret this.

Wanted the Maybelline 8-pan in Sunbaked Neutrals but reminded myself that I've owned it twice in the past and want to move on and also have 45 eyeshadows to get through already.

Went to Target for makeup wipes yesterday because I burned my hand and washing my face will be difficult (I wrap it with a plastic bag in the shower -- it's kind of funny actually), but remembered I have a face scrubber thing at home that just needs to be washed after being in storage. (It helped that all the reviews I read were negative, and that they run like 20 cents a wipe.)

Getting free Starbucks at work helps.


----------



## chibimorph (May 15, 2014)

saycrackagain said:


> Today's Walgreen's clearance sale almost got me....but I didn't even cave for a piece of pizza at Costco!!! I wanted the Revlon Colorstay base and topcoats but repeated to myself that I don't need them no matter how cool they are and that the reviews say they have a strong smell that I don't want to pollute my lungs with. I may regret this.
> 
> Wanted the Maybelline 8-pan in Sunbaked Neutrals but reminded myself that I've owned it twice in the past and want to move on and also have 45 eyeshadows to get through already.
> 
> ...


Good job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm currently trying to hit pan on all of the shades in my Maybelline Sunbaked Neutrals. The colors are nice but there's nothing super special about it - similar neutral shades can be found pretty easily (and greens aren't that hard to find either). Good for you for resisting!

Regarding the Revlon base coat... yeah, I'm not sure about that either. I have an unopened China Glaze Ridge Filler in preparation for when I finish up my current base coat (which is 3/4 done)... so I'm trying to tell myself I don't need it. Actually, I'm trying to tell myself to avoid the drugstore beauty clearance altogether...


----------



## Jen283 (May 15, 2014)

I really want something from the MAC Maleficent and Alluring Aquatic collections, but I think I only want them because I like the packaging, which is so wrong! I'm going to TRY to pass on both. I'd have to go in-store anyway, because the things I want from both are already sold out online.


----------



## jaylilee (May 15, 2014)

Bleh. I broke my no-buy but kind of didn't..? it was a planned for purchase with a $50 allowance. I found someone willing to let a mac pigment in sweet sienna go, which I have been wanting for years, so that was my allowed items. I am getting more and more into pigments and loose shadows, and this could spiral badly, though. Trying to hold my reins in and not get anything else.


----------



## saku (May 15, 2014)

mid-month and no unnecessary beauty purchases yet (well, not counting some hair ties i needed). i'm getting paid tomorrow, but i'll have to pay off my credit card after the unusually high amounts of spending on home stuff/baking supplies/groceries. then i should be back on track with my regular monthly savings in check.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2014)

So far, stalking my Fairy Godchild (our term for the Midsummer Secret Santa "giftees") is totally helping me distract myself from buying for me! I'm very happy I saved up Birchbox points for this, it's letting me spoil her with some high-end stuff and letting me save my cash for some of the more mass-market items she seems to favor. Also, visiting family next week, so not only will I not be online at much (which keeps me away from the online deals!), but I'll be in close proximity to stores that would normally be a 1+ hour drive! Yaaaaaay shopping! Just not for me!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Why is it that when I am doing really well on my no/low buy does Sephora have to be 15% cash back with ebates? And I have a 10% off code for VIB on top of that? So dumb! Gahhhhhh!

I am also really bummed because I allowed myself to buy the Guerlain Meteorites after being such a good girl and of course they are sold out in the color I want. I cannot win, y'all!

One thing that has been helping while I'm trying to save is avoiding the Enablers thread, the ladies over there always know how to entice me with their good deals. I won't even click on that thread anymore. lol


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> So far, stalking my Fairy Godchild (our term for the Midsummer Secret Santa "giftees") is totally helping me distract myself from buying for me! I'm very happy I saved up Birchbox points for this, it's letting me spoil her with some high-end stuff and letting me save my cash for some of the more mass-market items she seems to favor. Also, visiting family next week, so not only will I not be online at much (which keeps me away from the online deals!), but I'll be in close proximity to stores that would normally be a 1+ hour drive! Yaaaaaay shopping! Just not for me!


So much this! Especially the part about Birchbox points! Between the bonus points for subscribing during certain months and Sorry points for late shipments, I keep looking at my point balances across my accounts and getting gleeful at all of the options. I'm holding off on mass market shopping until we're a little closer to shipping just to make sure I don't buy something that she just picked up for herself, but with Birchbox, I kind of feel like I *need* to place the order now just to get it in time to ship back out!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2014)

Yes, this exactly. I don't need a 1000 excuses about your warehouse, Birchbox. I NEED THE PRETTIES FOR MY GODCHILD. I also need to be clairvoyant, because the ONE thing I don't have/can't find is a list of specific "I want these items" from her. And there are several things I want to buy, but don't know if she has them in her beauty stash. Haha the struggle is real! I'm pretty sure I have the BB order down, though. I remembered the mystery pack and all!

I think the only shipping fee I'll have to pay is for one GDE order (oh! Hang on I have a GDE expert right here! @@meaganola the site said free shipping for samples, does that include an entire collection of sample jars of one of the new collections? And would I still get the May GWP because it would be over $10?). No shipping fee for Birchbox (yay Aces!) and the rest will be from actual stores. I fell like I'm planning an invasion. A frugal, yet stylish invasion. OMG I'm rambling so hard right now. Back to the Birchbox website!


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

@magicalmom  Yes and yes!  That's what I do on a regular basis (in fact, I am currently anxiously awaiting the delivery of a set of the new Matte 2 Feminine sample jars right this minute.  They left Las Vegas today, so I probably won't get them until Saturday, but that's okay because I can't use them until Wednesday due to the fact that I'm testing something I can't wear any other shadow or liner with).  Except you don't get the GWP with every order over $10.  You get it with every order, period.  It's just that there's a $10 minimum to order in the first place!  There have been more than a couple of times when all I had is ten bucks, so I ordered four sample jars, and I received the GWP with it. 

(And this month's GWP color is *gorgeous*!  I already received one in an earlier order, but I'll be getting another one with this order, so if your next question was going to be about whether it was one per person, the answer is that it's one per order.  I think I made three orders one month and ended up with three jars of that month's GWP.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2014)

Oh good to know! The GWP is really gorgeous but it also goes well with the collection I'm ordering, so I'm gonna be a good girl (SIIIIIIIGH) and send it to my godchild. She deserves all the pretties!

Thanks so much! I love your GDE expertise!


----------



## chibimorph (May 15, 2014)

Hello Waffle, goodbye wallet :scared:   (because there's no "bang head against the wall" smiley)



Spoiler



Hello Waffle came out with a new collection (Musician Collection) and apparently there's going to be a flash sale tomorrow... I'm already thinking of how I'm going to decorate the pressed palette.


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2014)

Well, crap.  I DID NOT need to know about Hello Waffle.  An Alice in Wonderland loose pigment collection?  No.  Step away from the new indie pigment company.  No new companies are allowed until August.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Well, crap.  I DID NOT need to know about Hello Waffle.  An Alice in Wonderland loose pigment collection?  No.  Step away from the new indie pigment company.  No new companies are allowed until August.


Aw, man, I really should not have looked! I absolutely love Alice in Wonderland!

:: closes browser and runs away ::


----------



## chibimorph (May 15, 2014)

@@meaganola @@CurlyTails

I'm SO SORRY.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 15, 2014)

So I've been sort of staying away from MUT &amp; its definitely helped me curb my spending. I just see all the new pretties &amp; codes and stuff then I want, want, want!!! I'm been super amazingly good though. The only thing I've bought lately : $2 mini memebox!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 16, 2014)

I'm pretty late to the low buy this month but now is better than never.  I don't really have any goals except try to not go overboard at Lush. I just made an order at Lush for moisturizer.  I ran out of my day and night moisturizer.  Then I started using my samples and I have one tiny tiny sample left so now I'm kind of scared I'm going to have to go days without any until my order arrives.  I do have a body lotion that's for sensitive skin and is okay for facial use so I guess I could use that if I run out but I'd really rather not.  Also, just found out about the Lush Kitchen on the UK site yesterday.  That is something I did not need to know about.  I work at night so I can already see myself checking the site in the early morning to see whats available and buying things I 'need' because they are so 'limited'.  I'm going to try and be good.  My motivation is that I can shop for my Fairy Godchild!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (May 16, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby I agree with this. But for me it;s not just MUT. I find that as long as I don't go on my laptop, I won't look at anything. xD


----------



## BSquared (May 16, 2014)

Mehhhhh sort of fail.

I spend $46 at Ulta. But it got me to Platinum so now I"ll get $10 back for my birthday next month. And another $5 from Ebates. So really it was only like $30. And now I don't have to worry about expiring points. Soooo mild fail, but I'm not overly upset. If I spend another DIME on makeup this month I will be though.


----------



## missionista (May 17, 2014)

I went and bought two colored mascaras on Wednesday.  They were listed at $8.99 each, but I asked the SA to check for me, and they actually rang up at $5 each.  They were on sale and on the allowed list, so I feel fine about those.  

But today, I was in a thrift shop, and saw a brand new Tokyo Milk soap for $2 and bought it.  The money is not such  problem--$2 is cheap after all--but I CAN'T BELIEVE I BOUGHT SOAP!  I haven't bought any soap in like 8 months (going though stash) and yet I STILL have at least 8 months worth of soap/shower gel in my house.  WHAT WAS I THINKING?


----------



## jaylilee (May 17, 2014)

OMGADDD YOU GUYS! I am swearing myself off of instagram and the #themakeupexchange tag.... $300 dollars after. OTL. This month was giant suck. On the other hand, my monthly allowances will now go towards paying off that balance, so I'm on a forced no buy for 3 months.


----------



## mama2358 (May 17, 2014)

I bought a few things at Target the other day, but I had a gift card from my birthday, so it was fine. My c section has been moved up to Thursday, so in a few days, I will mostly cease caring about buying anything, I'm sure. So I should be good for the rest of this month!


----------



## cumber1137 (May 19, 2014)

Day 19 of my No Buy. Still no makeup spending. Feeling great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (May 19, 2014)

So I haven't been as active on here as I would like to be (other than dropping in to whine about my spending habits every once in a while), and I decided it really is time to just buckle down to the no- buy. A bit of a rant ahead:



Spoiler



As the months go by I am starting to feel very unhappy where I am in terms of career goals and what I want to really be doing with my life. My job is a comfortable desk job, and it pays decent, but the stress has been mounting almost to unbearable heights over the last 6-8 months as the company changes faster than we can keep track -- and it is forcing me to look into my options for the future. My boss is fully aware that I am not going to be a "lifer" as my predecessor was (she has been here since the beginning of this company 25 years ago, and is retiring in a month), and he fully encourages my endeavors, knowing that at some point I will have to bid my farewells to the company and perhaps move onto greener, more self employed pastures.

So with that in mind, I am going to be forcing myself off of the makeup bandwagon and really taking a close look at our finances. Things are turning out to where, fingers crossed, I may be able to take the leap into self employment within the year's time if all goes well... but this means that I need to start saving furiously. It's not so much as a question of "if" I should do this now, but that I must. I am in a place in life where I feel I have outgrown my needs and levels of fulfillment here, and it's time I started trying to create a living with the gift that I was given.



So that's where I stand this month. I am fully aware and even prepared for the fact that it's going to be a very rough rest of the year. I am trying my best to enjoy the things I have, the fact that we just moved into a beautiful house, and that is such a huge accomplishment - but house achieved, now I can enjoy it while working towards improving my quality of life and satisfaction with what I do.

I'm going to need all the support I can from you guys......... :unsure2:  cause man this will be tough.


----------



## chibimorph (May 19, 2014)

@@jaylilee Good luck! Maybe if you get the urge to buy something, someone here can dissuade you/leave a negative review for the product

I'm currently still struggling over whether I should purchase a darker foundation for the summer (in addition to all of my other low-buy fails...)


----------



## jaylilee (May 19, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> @@jaylilee Good luck! Maybe if you get the urge to buy something, someone here can dissuade you/leave a negative review for the product
> 
> I'm currently still struggling over whether I should purchase a darker foundation for the summer (in addition to all of my other low-buy fails...)


That's what I'm hoping for, that I get dissuaded from buying things xD.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 19, 2014)

Success story: I went to sephora to get a 100 point perk for my fairy godchild and saw the sun safety kit. I picked it up and spent some time looking at the contents and started walking to the register. Then I realized 1) I'm on a no buy! 2) I only really want 1 item, and sorta want 2-3 and 3) I felt like I should buy it since it's sold out online and in other stores but that's not a good reason to buy something!

So in the end, I left empty handed but proud!


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

*cough* The home-and-body counterpart to my favorite perfume oil company just announced that they are going to have hair gloss (basically, hair oil in spray form) in my official Spring 2014 perfume oil scent -- for this month only.  I'm not sure how long the order window is going to be.  It might be just a few days.  On the up side, I have a special bank account set up specifically for perfume/comic cons/vacations, and I've been able to not touch it for several months (I actually had money left over in it after ECCC), so I have plenty of money for this.  And I've been wishing this exact scent/product combination existed for a couple of months.  And now it will.  Clearly, this is Meant to Be.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 20, 2014)

So far, I've been very good about sticking to pure replacement items for makeup and skin care. However, I have gone a little crazy buying crafting supplies for a couple of showers I'm throwing over the next few months, so that will be something to work on for June.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 21, 2014)

I was doing so well. I managed to go 4 months without a single makeup purchase apart from a refill of my BB cream .

But then I gave into the Sephora VIB sale (I didn't do that much damage; I needed a setting powder, and I limited it to one blush and a lipstick) but since then, I've fallen off the wagon. I'm going to Boston in 2 weeks and had planned on buying nothing until I got there, but since the VIB sale, I hauled at Shoppers on a bonus day, snuck a lipstick into a Murale order, and made a second Sephora order on some clearance items I really didn't need (a Tarte blush &amp; Edward Bess lipgloss.) I am saying though after some US drugstore staples and maybe some Tom Ford in Boston, I am done for at least the Summer.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 21, 2014)

Small victories: I didn't make a single purchase during ebates' 15% sale, even when Ulta and Sephora had good sales and GWPs. I didn't buy anything from Beauty.com's 20% off sale. I didn't buy anything from Banana Republic's 40% off online including sale items one-day sale. I didn't buy anything from BareMinerals' 12 hour sale even though I'm dying to try some of their eyeshadow palettes. I didn't buy any baublebar buried baubles even though I have a gift card and they were items that had been in my wish list recently. I convinced myself to skip Julep this month even though it would have been free w/points. It's not that I don't want to buy things, it's that I want my purchases to be things that I reeeeaaallly want and not just some fun junk that I got on sale.


----------



## BSquared (May 21, 2014)

STill doing ok for the month, nothing other than my ulta purchase and the month is almost over!!!


----------



## jaylilee (May 22, 2014)

I am so incredibly excited for this weekend! taking tomorrow off through Tuesday, back to work on Wednesday, and I'm SO. LOOKING. FORWARD TO IT.

Got a lot of work to get done at home, but it'll be good. I'll be able to stay away from shops. if I can stay away from online websites then I'll be ok. I now have a more pressing goal to work towards and it's amazing how much I don't want anything.

My old wnw comfort zone palette is getting lots of love lately too. I really like the silvery shade because it's not a cool or neutral silver, but leans a bit warm, which actually really looks good on me. I just wish WNW made it as a single.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 22, 2014)

Urban Decay is having a sale. I need strength!!! :-(


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

So exciting! I can see the end of a tunnel! I may actually need to buy shower gel before the end of summer!

(As a recap, I donated about twenty unopened bottles of shower gel to a shelter for victims of intimate partner violence about A YEAR AGO and have been on a shower gel no-buy -- just using up partially-used bottles ever since.)


----------



## jaylilee (May 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So exciting! I can see the end of a tunnel! I may actually need to buy shower gel before the end of summer!
> 
> (As a recap, I donated about twenty unopened bottles of shower gel to a shelter for victims of intimate partner violence about A YEAR AGO and have been on a shower gel no-buy -- just using up partially-used bottles ever since.)


That's pretty fantastic. I ALMOOOSTTTT fell into the B&amp;BW shower gel trap a few months ago, but I still had 2 giant bottles of dove and a couple of suave bottles of shower gel, so I promised myself not to buy any until I finish those. I'm still working through half of a dove, and half of a suave bottle. I think if I get anything from B&amp;BW it'll be their japanese cherry one or their endless weekend one.

Thankfully I realized that B&amp;BW has a sale almost like every other week, so I know I can always get it way later after I am done with the stuff I have.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

So I've been SUPER good lately. Memebox is tempting me right nooooow.


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 22, 2014)

Ugh I can't wait until this month is over. I passed all my classes and bought no makeup thing this month so I can buy the electric palette next month!! I am so excited! I will survive the next 9days though


----------



## CurlyTails (May 22, 2014)

I kept thinking that I needed to get a new night time moisturizer since I am down to samples, then I realized that I had an almost full bottle of non-SPF moisturizer that I had designated as a daytime moistuerizer.  I tried it out last night as my night time moisturizer, and it worked great, so no need to buy a replacement!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 23, 2014)

Made my first Memebox order. I rationalized it because of my addiction to Dr Jart's and other Korean BB creams and skin care. I am dropping BeautyBox5.


----------



## Krystan (May 23, 2014)

To help with everyone's low buy...

You can get an absolutely free try me sample from Moody Sisters today. 
Use codes TRYME14 and FREESHIP14


----------



## CurlyTails (May 24, 2014)

I slipped a little today. I bought a replacement foot lotion even though I don't quite need a replacement yet. I also bought an African Black soap hair mask as an impulse buy, but it's supposed to help clarify the scalp which I need this time of year. Finally, I bought a Real Techniques powder brush, but I've been thinking about getting a proper powder brush for awhile now.

Now to avoid any Memorial Day sales.


----------



## eastofthesun (May 24, 2014)

Oh hai! Tis me! It's been a long while since I've checked in with you lovely people!

Ok, so I missed the April thread, and I don't want to bump it, so I'll just do April and May right here!

First of all, I said I'd let myself go a little crazy in April to take advantage of chic week 15% off, and the 20% off sale at Ulta. And I did just that! But with the stipulation that I'd be on a 'no buy' for May.

So let's take a look at what I got in April: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/116646-most-recent-purchases/?p=2209295

*Total for April:* *$298.60*       I've never spent that much on makeup in that short amount of time, jeeeeez!

I think I also placed an order on Paula's Choice for some replacement items, but they were replacements of necessary skincare, so I don't count those.

So, almost 300 bucks for 2 great foundations, a good concealer, a set of brushes I was eyeing for a while, a beauty sponge, a cleansing balm, an OCC lip tar in a color I've been eyeing for months, a full size of a deodorant I love, a gorgeous-smelling leave-in conditioner, 2 tarte blushes which I ADORE, an agave lip mask which I really like, an hourglass lip stain, which I just like, and whatever free samples that go along with that. Not terrible, but still.... EEP!

Now, in May, I have been moving in to my parents' house after getting divorced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I unfortunately had to spend lots of money on supplies for my cat who moved with me, as well as cleaning and organizational supplies since as much space is not available. So, although I've been good about money on makeup this month, that doesn't mean I really saved any more. :blush2:

I did need to get some body spf for this season as my other ones had expired. It's kind of a necessity for me because I'm very fair and my skin burns super quickly, and I'm also on retinol, so it makes my skin even more sensitive to the sun. Plus, I work in the field a lot in the summer, so it's basically a need. Of cousre, I didn't NEED to buy it at sephora, but LOL! Anyway... I had it in my cart for a while, and wanted to get free shipping, and then I wanted to get VIB status, and then... I wanted to get the 500 point perk, so I kind of added a bunch to my cart, but I also got lots of freebies! Anyway, if I could have held off until June, I'd count this month a sucessful no-buy, but as it is, I was ... well, I caved.

*Total for May: $117.70 *

Alright, not really good, but not terrible, I suppose. :couch:

I'm not sure what my goals will be for June, so I'll think about it. ....

Good to be back, everyone!!!


----------



## eastofthesun (May 24, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Ugh I can't wait until this month is over. I passed all my classes and bought no makeup thing this month so I can buy the electric palette next month!! I am so excited! I will survive the next 9days though


Congratulations!

Oh my gosh, girl, your avatar picture is gorgeous! You need to tell us what you used to get that look! (Maybe in another thread- like the FOTD thread).


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

Aw, crap, that's right, June is just a week away!  This month, I ended up getting a Julep box *with three add-ons* and the Scratch box.  I usually skip both of these, but Julep did a collection with not a single cream, and one of the Scratch sets is based on "Here Comes the Sun" by the Beatles!  

But, really, looking over my list o' packages for May (which is a major part of how I track how much I've been spending on makeup since I do the vast majority of my makeup shopping online), I actually didn't go overboard.  It somehow felt like it, but most of these packages were subs (and four those are annual prepaid subs), one was a Birchbox purchase made with points, a couple of these were basically free things, a couple of things were on one order that got split into multiple shipments, and there were a couple of Kickstarter things that were paid for months ago or haven't shipped yet.  It's really not too bad when I look at what I actually did.


----------



## jaylilee (May 25, 2014)

I'm not even going to post how bad I did this month because it makes me cringe, but it sings to the tune of $364.00 USD.... 

verdict: *all kinds of guilty!*

Though, to be fair, this was at the beginning of the month before i made my giant declaration here of my life plans. I I have put myself on a for real no-buy, after having done so well between october of last year and march of this one. I know I am able to accomplish it  if I stay away from a few trigger things (instagram's makeup exchange tag, for one, and delete all incoming emails from websites holding summer sales). 

At this rate there is no humanly reason as to why I should buy more makeup, considering how long it takes me to even hit pan on one item. Two years and only just now did I hit pan on a cargo blush.  :wacko:   I mean, after that long, it really just does not make sense to keep buying more.


----------



## saku (May 25, 2014)

i've been very successful this month. only 1 $25 beauty purchase, and it's a repurchase for my HG moisturizer. i'm thinking it's because the weather is finally nice and me and my boyfriend do a bunch of spring/summer stuff! it's awesome here in chicago during summer - beach volleyball, free concerts in the park downtown, music fests, etc etc.... sooo much stuff! we also go fishing and camping a few times in the season! so, in the warmer days, i can really go for months without buying makeup or any beauty item. i might go crazy shoe and bag shopping though, so that's something i'll work on this summer.. 

good luck to everyone, and i hope you're all enjoying the gorgeous weather!


----------



## BSquared (May 26, 2014)

Ok I think I can hold strong for the next 3 days (and I'm broke) so here's a recap. I am not counting the stuff I bought with my casino winnings at the beginning of the month because that wasn't really my money.

1 ulta order for $48.

1 sephora order for $7.

Total: $55.

I did good!!!!!! That's way better than I've done on any no buy so far!! That ulta order wasn't really necessary but I'm ok with it. So I think my plan of "I can buy it but need to think about it first" sort of works!!

Even if I count my casino winnings, that was $110. $59 of that was a curling iron which I absolutely needed. $12 of it was stuff for my husband. So even counting that I'm at a total of $94 on the month!! Way better than April!! It's motivating to see that number go down.

June isn't a no buy as it's birthday month so see you guys in July when I'll probably need shopping detox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (May 26, 2014)

I was doing okay until this weekend. I need to refocus!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 26, 2014)

Welp, I found a Pacifica lip quench at TJ Maxx for $3 and I had to have it. Part of me thinks that it broke my no-buy, but then part of me is like its basically chapstick so thats fine lol IDK, I don't feel too quilty, but I still feel quilty. I almost made it through this month.


----------



## jaylilee (May 26, 2014)

I'm still hanging in there. Thankfully the month is almost over. After organizing my mu this weekend I have a brand new appreciation for it! XD I also had fun picking out a weekly bag and putting it together/posting it on the Monday Club thread. I think this should make it a little easier on my brain.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Okay, at the beginning of the month, I said this was going to be a no/low-buy month and I was really flighty about it and have done a terrible job. This week, while my boyfriend was gone, I shopped online even more than usual. I have WAY too much stuff coming to me right now and I'm a little scared of my boyfriend's reaction when it arrives and a lot scared of my credit card situation right now. At this point, I know my shopping is so excessive isn't even fun. Now I seriously NEED to go on a no-buy for the end of May and on into June.

Oh, also NO FAST FOOD. 

Exceptions:


If there happens to be a restock of Luckybox #5 on Memebox or any promotion where I happen to have 10 points to use for a day, I'll allow it.
I have two Ipsy codes expiring 6/15 that I want to use. I absolutely want to make a decent size 25% order with Pacifica and I'm contemplating using the 25% off code for the Hey Honey Take It Off Mask as well.
If there is some absolutely undeniably fantastic freebie deal that would be totally painful to deny myself then an exception may have to be made, but I won't go looking for any. *On that note, does anyone know how to get a thread I've already commented on but didn't necessarily subscribe to (like the enabler thread) to stop popping up in my New Content? I don't need that temptation in my feed every day if I'm seriously going to try and do this.*

edited for spelling


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> On that note, does anyone know how to get a thread I've already commented on but didn't necessarily subscribe to (like the enabler thread) to stop popping up in my New Content? I don't need that temptation in my feed every day if I'm seriously going to try and do this.


Are you the desktop version?  Do you see an "Unfollow this thread" button next to the topic title?  I *think* if you click that it will take it out of your My Content and Content I Follow sections, but I'm pretty sure there's no way to take it out of New Content because that seems to grab *all* new content in every thread board-wide, including swap posts, forum games, etc., even if you're never gone in those sections/threads before.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Are you the desktop version?  Do you see an "Unfollow this thread" button next to the topic title?  I *think* if you click that it will take it out of your My Content and Content I Follow sections, but I'm pretty sure there's no way to take it out of New Content because that seems to grab *all* new content in every thread board-wide, including swap posts, forum games, etc., even if you're never gone in those sections/threads before.


On that one, it just says "Follow this thread" because I never followed it other than posting in there. I always go by "Items I participated in" though.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> On that one, it just says "Follow this thread" because I never followed it other than posting in there. I always go by "Items I participated in" though.


Hmm...  Maybe try this link?  It should only show threads where you're actually following them and not just posted in them.  You might have to tweak it to show new items since last visit/last 24 hours/etc. depending on whether you just want to see threads with new posts or all threads, including the ones you're caught up in.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=viewNewContent&amp;search_app=forums&amp;sid=861eafaf923ee0cd2b3436444d6a19d6&amp;search_app_filters%5Bforums%5D%5BsearchInKey%5D=&amp;change=1&amp;period=unread&amp;userMode=&amp;followedItemsOnly=1


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hmm...  Maybe try this link?  It should only show threads where you're actually following them and not just posted in them.  You might have to tweak it to show new items since last visit/last 24 hours/etc. depending on whether you just want to see threads with new posts or all threads, including the ones you're caught up in.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=viewNewContent&amp;search_app=forums&amp;sid=861eafaf923ee0cd2b3436444d6a19d6&amp;search_app_filters%5Bforums%5D%5BsearchInKey%5D=&amp;change=1&amp;period=unread&amp;userMode=&amp;followedItemsOnly=1


Thanks! I guess I should just start following the threads I want instead of just posting in them!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thanks! I guess I should just start following the threads I want instead of just posting in them!


Somehow- maybe in your post settings? There's a way to automatically subscribe to forums you post in. I need to jump back on site tutorials soon.  I have 3 weeks off of life, so maybe during then.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 27, 2014)

Next month I will have to do better on no-buy. At last I cancelled Beauty Box 5 before I got charged, so I guess that counts for something


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Somehow- maybe in your post settings? There's a way to automatically subscribe to forums you post in. I need to jump back on site tutorials soon.  I have 3 weeks off of life, so maybe during then.


I couldn't find anything. I'm giving up on it for now. Thanks though! I appreciate yours and @@meaganola's help.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (May 27, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Next month I will have to do better on no-buy. At last I cancelled Beauty Box 5 before I got charged, so I guess that counts for something


it certainly is!


----------



## cumber1137 (May 27, 2014)

Day 27 of my no buy and going strong!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 27, 2014)

@@cumber1137 Congrats!! Any tips you want to share?


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 27, 2014)

Hi ladies! =] I'm new here and I decided to check out this thread through the advice of a nice lady on here and also because I spend $160.00 on beauty products this month and feel pretty bad about it! Any advice for a no-buy beginner? Thanks ladies! =]


----------



## chibimorph (May 27, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi ladies! =] I'm new here and I decided to check out this thread through the advice of a nice lady on here and also because I spend $160.00 on beauty products this month and feel pretty bad about it! Any advice for a no-buy beginner? Thanks ladies! =]


Welcome! Here are some things that I think other people have done... I hope they give you some ideas!

- You can try making an inventory of all of the stuff you own - seeing the numbers might make you realize that you don't need more makeup and going through your collection might remind you of things you might have forgotten. I'm actually re-inventorizing my stuff (by hand) in an attempt to resist certain sales... (not sure if I will completely succeed, but at least I'm stalling).

- The Monday Club (in the No Buy Support Forum) may also be helpful - you basically choose the products you're going to use for a week so that you can rotate through your stuff while actually getting use (one week's worth) out of them.

- You can start thinking of doing a Project Pan based on a time period (for example: focus on using certain products for 3 months to get use out of them) or by product number (for example: choose 10 products that you're going to use up or hit pan on before you let yourself buy more makeup). There's also something called a "Pan That Palette Challenge" where you basically try to hit pan on all of the shades within a palette (most people seem to give themselves a year to do this).

- Make a list of all of your purchases from the past however months with the amount of money spent... this can be depressing, though (so tread with caution).

Good luck!

I know I'm currently struggling on my own low-buy... (I feel really grateful that I'm not doing this for financial reasons, but because I don't want to be wasteful... but still, it's hard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and anytime I talk to my parents they enable me and it's not like I can not call them).


----------



## jesemiaud (May 27, 2014)

My goals and how I did:



jesemiaud said:


> My May goals will be:
> 
> Keep current subs:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 27, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Welcome! Here are some things that I think other people have done... I hope they give you some ideas!
> 
> - You can try making an inventory of all of the stuff you own - seeing the numbers might make you realize that you don't need more things and going through your collection might remind you of things you might have forgotten. I'm actually re-inventorizing my stuff (by hand) in an attempt to resist certain sales... (not sure if I will completely succeed, but at least I'm stalling).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all of this (very useful) information! =] I will definitely do the inventory list and also try to do the Monday Club =] I love those ideas! This is actually the first month I spent as much as I did and I really have never had an issue with spending on beauty products (clothing is a whole other story) until I joined Ipsy and Birchbox, which was in April. I think that may be why I'm feeling so much guilt too-because I've never spent on beauty products like this before. But it's SO tempting and addicting and so hard to resist good sales!! Or trades!! Lol the trades is what really killed me this month. I probably sent out about 25 trades and at at least $2.32 a pop, that added up quickly lol but I am definitely trying the no/low-buy and hoping for success! 

I will still keep my Ipsy and Birchbox though =] 

Once again, thank you very much for the response and the great advice and tips! =]=]


----------



## jaylilee (May 27, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Welcome! Here are some things that I think other people have done... I hope they give you some ideas!
> 
> - You can try making an inventory of all of the stuff you own - seeing the numbers might make you realize that you don't need more makeup and going through your collection might remind you of things you might have forgotten. I'm actually re-inventorizing my stuff (by hand) in an attempt to resist certain sales... (not sure if I will completely succeed, but at least I'm stalling).
> 
> ...


I was seeing some of the pan that palette videos on youtube and...panning a whole palette seems so hardcore. like, all my other eyeshadows would miss me, I think. Even though I have so many, I really should focus on doing something similar with my (very old) Naked palette.

since telling myself that no buying makeup until i finish some items (classic project pan) always backfires on me, I am trying the second option you mentioned, which is to give myself certain items I am going to focus on using for a month to see how much progress I can make, while still giving myself the freedom of incorporation other items *in conjunction* with the ones I chose. Not using them on the daily is not an option, but at least it's only 30 days and they're items I always need, blush eyeliner, powder, concealer, shadow primer, etc.


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

Honestly, my advice for going full-tilt at a no-buy right put the gate:  Don't.  This is really something you have to work up to with a series of ever-decreasing low-buys.  Otherwise, you haven't built up your purchase resistance muscles, and chances are very high that you will fail and fail *big*, and then you will feel so defeated that you won't even bother attempting to go on a low-buy in the future.

Instead, make a rules list.  You can get x number of items, you have a particular budget, you can get certain specific items, etc.  Put one category of item on a banned list.  If you make it through one month (assuming this is going to be a long-term life change sort of thing) without buying that item, leave it there and add another category.  Right now, my banned items are shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, blush and eyeliner.  I can buy ONE bottle/tube of the first three items when I run completely out.  I've been saying that for about a year.  I have yet to run out.  I'm allowed blush if I don't directly buy it, so subs, swaps, points/code purchases (say, Birchbox or Starlooks), and gifts are okay.  Eyeliner is not allowed unless it shows up in a sub box or as a gift (so no swaps or points/code purchases).  

And if you've never done one of these before, keep your list of rules simple while not outright banning multiple categories.  The more rules you add, the more there are to break, which means you're increasing your chance of giving up.

(But definitely join the Monday Club.  It has really opened my eyes to how much stuff I have versus how much I actually use, and there have been quite a few things that I didn't realize I loved until it was time to switch, and I decided, "Oh, I'll just roll this over to next week."  That's the sign of a keeper/staple item!  Conversely, I can't count the number of times it's only been Wednesday, and I've been ready to burn a particular item because I've realized I hate it.  That's a sign it needs to go no away ASAP no matter how much it cost or how much is left.)


----------



## chibimorph (May 27, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I was seeing some of the pan that palette videos on youtube and...panning a whole palette seems so hardcore. like, all my other eyeshadows would miss me, I think. Even though I have so many, I really should focus on doing something similar with my (very old) Naked palette.
> 
> since telling myself that no buying makeup until i finish some items (classic project pan) always backfires on me, I am trying the second option you mentioned, which is to give myself certain items I am going to focus on using for a month to see how much progress I can make, while still giving myself the freedom of incorporation other items *in conjunction* with the ones I chose. Not using them on the daily is not an option, but at least it's only 30 days and they're items I always need, blush eyeliner, powder, concealer, shadow primer, etc.


The Youtuber who started it (Amber F) has basically almost cleared out her Naked palette - I was just like :blink:   And she keeps looking for dupes from her collection once she's finished with a Naked palette shade, it's amazing!

My personal "project pan" is really just some things that I'm focused on using - I don't use them solely (which is why I have a lot of repeat stuff in my Monday Club posts/pics). There's basics like foundation, powder, primers, etc that are constant. I have one blush that's already showing pan (my Maybelline Dream Bouncy blush in Fresh Pink), I have decided to use it every other week until half of the pan is showing (and the lower half of the pan will have a thin layer of blush so I can spray it with alcohol and throw it in my "museum" of empties... I'm strange, I know h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

For eyeshadow, my overall goal is to hit pan (not completely use up) all of the shades in my Maybelline 8 Pan palette in Sunbaked Neutrals. I have already hit pan on 1 shade, and I'm close to hitting pan on another shade. My method is actually to focus on one eyeshadow at a time and not necessarily the whole palette. So, for example, I'm currently focusing on a gold-ish shade. I try to use that shade 2-3 times in a week matched with the rest of my Maybelline 8-pan palette, the other palette that I've chosen for that week, or the indie loose shadow that I've chosen for the week. It's kind of complicated, but at least I'm using and rotating different things so and I'm also not constraining myself. Given how many eyeshadows I have, hitting pan on a shade indicates that I've used it enough and that I've (almost) got/used my money's worth of it, if that makes sense?

@@meaganola I totally agree with you on the list thing! In fact, I've already been pondering my June list... it's still a lot, but I'm hoping to curb my spending so I can reach the point where I don't need to conscientiously low-buy. I've gone crazy these past 2 months - I used to (as in 3-4 months ago) only occasionally buy beauty related things.


----------



## jaylilee (May 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *Honestly, my advice for going full-tilt at a no-buy right put the gate:  Don't.  This is really something you have to work up to with a series of ever-decreasing low-buys.  Otherwise, you haven't built up your purchase resistance muscles, and chances are very high that you will fail and fail *big*, and then you will feel so defeated that you won't even bother attempting to go on a low-buy in the future.*
> 
> Instead, make a rules list.  You can get x number of items, you have a particular budget, you can get certain specific items, etc.  Put one category of item on a banned list.  If you make it through one month (assuming this is going to be a long-term life change sort of thing) without buying that item, leave it there and add another category.  Right now, my banned items are shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, blush and eyeliner.  I can buy ONE bottle/tube of the first three items when I run completely out.  I've been saying that for about a year.  I have yet to run out.  I'm allowed blush if I don't directly buy it, so subs, swaps, points/code purchases (say, Birchbox or Starlooks), and gifts are okay.  Eyeliner is not allowed unless it shows up in a sub box or as a gift (so no swaps or points/code purchases).
> 
> ...


THIS!

This is so important. I just did a similar thing. I put my project pan down on paper, but I'm making an "allowed" list, of I run out of things  to replace them with as I finish them. I am also telling myself on a no-buy because life reasons and career choices, but I am also going in with the mentality that it's okay to not hate myself if and when for some reason I slip.

We're human. We have very weak muscles when it comes to resisting purchases. if you go on a no-buy from the get go, chances are you WILL break it at some point. Exercise your compassion muscle as well. Remember that the world won't end, and you can start again tomorrow. Just like Meagan said, it's easier to give yourself incentives to use stuff up than flat out say "NO! NO MOAR!" -- that never works. 

on that note, my crazy list-maker in me found this little notebook I hadn't used for anything (got it for like $4 at target, too cute), and then suddenly it hit me  -- perfect notebook to track my project pan and fitness goals in. it even has heels on the cover! and teal and polka dots. all my favorite things. so here's my pictures of it plus my list:












Notice that while my goal says "finish it by the end of the year" this is a GOAL (something to aim for), not a deadline. So there's the column that reads "if not finished, mark your % left and would you repurchase?"

This is my way of saying, this is a marathon, not a sprint, it's okay if I don't finish it all by the end of the year, but I found a way to keep myself accountable to actually finish these things. In the end, we're a support group but a lot of your commitment will come from holding yourself accountable.


----------



## jaylilee (May 27, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> The Youtuber who started it (Amber F) has basically almost cleared out her Naked palette - I was just like :blink:   And she keeps looking for dupes from her collection once she's finished with a Naked palette shade, it's amazing!
> 
> My personal "project pan" is really just some things that I'm focused on using - I don't use them solely (which is why I have a lot of repeat stuff in my Monday Club posts/pics). There's basics like foundation, powder, primers, etc that are constant. I have one blush that's already showing pan (my Maybelline Dream Bouncy blush in Fresh Pink), I have decided to use it every other week until half of the pan is showing (and the lower half of the pan will have a thin layer of blush so I can spray it with alcohol and throw it in my "museum" of empties... I'm strange, I know h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).
> 
> For eyeshadow, my overall goal is to hit pan (not completely use up) all of the shades in my Maybelline 8 Pan palette in Sunbaked Neutrals. I have already hit pan on 1 shade, and I'm close to hitting pan on another shade. My method is actually to focus on one eyeshadow at a time and not necessarily the whole palette. So, for example, I'm currently focusing on a gold-ish shade. I try to use that shade 2-3 times in a week matched with the rest of my Maybelline 8-pan palette, the other palette that I've chosen for that week, or the indie loose shadow that I've chosen for the week. It's kind of complicated, but at least I'm using and rotating different things so and I'm also not constraining myself. Given how many eyeshadows I have, hitting pan on a shade indicates that I've used it enough and that I've (almost) got/used my money's worth of it, if that makes sense?


omg I know. I was torn between being totally impressed and being totally confused at how someone can do that and not go crazy. I think if I manage to make it through 3 pans of shadows first then I will tackle a whole 12.. but baby steps. I think your method is really reasonable. I might mix in a shadow for my crease so then I can have 4 shadows that will give me a variety of looks without having to switch, and focus on those next month.

LOL @ museum of empties. I keep an instagram account just so I can take pictures of my empties (well and other things, like FOTD's) as a record of what I have used up, how big it was, etc, and then just toss the darn things. I hate clutter and keeping a bag of empties around would probably give me anxiety attacks.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

@@jaylilee I love the way you set up your list and that notebook is cute to die for! I think I'll steal your listing idea and start with all my purse makeup.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@cumber1137 Congrats!! Any tips you want to share?


Aw, thanks!

I spend a lot of time reading old threads in the no buy forum to psych myself up. The big thing is I'll put stuff in my carts and look at it and then go look at my bank account.

I'm moving to Los Angeles soon and so for every "spend $50 for free shipping" I think about how that could be a tank of gas. So it helps to have a bigger goal in mind that makes an extra mascara seem like a hurdle to something even greater.

Staying active in things like The Monday Club and the makeupaddiction sub-Reddit really helps me alot too. I can live vicariously through others.


----------



## jaylilee (May 28, 2014)

GUYSSSS I am so excited. my mac cremesheen that i thought had like 50% left in it, I held it up to the light today and it really only has like... 10% left xD so 2 weeks, I think, of constant use and I can call it done and replace it with revlon lip butter in raspberry pie, a supa colorful summery color that I think will suit me this summer.

HURRAH for finishing things. I do love mac's cremesheen formula, though, so once I finish my lip butters and glosses, I might switch to those permanently as my gloss of choice (or revlon's, which are nice).


----------



## jaylilee (May 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@jaylilee I love the way you set up your list and that notebook is cute to die for! I think I'll steal your listing idea and start with all my purse makeup.


absolutely! go for it. I think this would be a good way for someone to not only mark progress, but feel accountable and also celebrate our successes! (or at least, it's a celebration for me when i can check things off of a list).


----------



## eastofthesun (May 28, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> Day 19 of my No Buy. Still no makeup spending. Feeling great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's terrific! Congratulations. Keep it up! Show us how strong you are, it'll inspire us!



jaylilee said:


> So I haven't been as active on here as I would like to be (other than dropping in to whine about my spending habits every once in a while), and I decided it really is time to just buckle down to the no- buy. A bit of a rant ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling unhappy in your career, I hope that you are able to work yourself into a direction you'll be proud of soon. Best of luck on your no buy, I hope we can all be here to help inspire you and keep you on track. I need to go on a no buy too, BIG TIME!!!!



sparklegirl said:


> Success story: I went to sephora to get a 100 point perk for my fairy godchild and saw the sun safety kit. I picked it up and spent some time looking at the contents and started walking to the register. Then I realized 1) I'm on a no buy! 2) I only really want 1 item, and sorta want 2-3 and 3) I felt like I should buy it since it's sold out online and in other stores but that's not a good reason to buy something!
> 
> So in the end, I left empty handed but proud!


THAT IS AWESOME! Good for you! I want that kind of willpower!



curlytails said:


> I kept thinking that I needed to get a new night time moisturizer since I am down to samples, then I realized that I had an almost full bottle of non-SPF moisturizer that I had designated as a daytime moistuerizer.  I tried it out last night as my night time moisturizer, and it worked great, so no need to buy a replacement!


You are doing well! That's kind of awesome. Keep it up!



cumber1137 said:


> Day 27 of my no buy and going strong!


WHOOHOOOO!!!!!!



meaganola said:


> Honestly, my advice for going full-tilt at a no-buy right put the gate:  Don't.  This is really something you have to work up to with a series of ever-decreasing low-buys.  Otherwise, you haven't built up your purchase resistance muscles, and chances are very high that you will fail and fail *big*, and then you will feel so defeated that you won't even bother attempting to go on a low-buy in the future.
> 
> Instead, make a rules list.  You can get x number of items, you have a particular budget, you can get certain specific items, etc.  Put one category of item on a banned list.  If you make it through one month (assuming this is going to be a long-term life change sort of thing) without buying that item, leave it there and add another category.  Right now, my banned items are shower gel, shampoo, conditioner, blush and eyeliner.  I can buy ONE bottle/tube of the first three items when I run completely out.  I've been saying that for about a year.  I have yet to run out.  I'm allowed blush if I don't directly buy it, so subs, swaps, points/code purchases (say, Birchbox or Starlooks), and gifts are okay.  Eyeliner is not allowed unless it shows up in a sub box or as a gift (so no swaps or points/code purchases).
> 
> ...


I love all these tips, especially the list of banned items. I want to do this tonight! I made myself a real, final, and definitive makeup inventory this weekend. I didn't include hair stuff or skincare, just makeup. But I think it's awesome and it'll really help me!



Kristine Walker said:


> @@jaylilee I love the way you set up your list and that notebook is cute to die for! I think I'll steal your listing idea and start with all my purse makeup.


I love it too. I am going to steal it as well. Hehheheh!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 29, 2014)

I love cheerleader posts like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (May 29, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I love cheerleader posts like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aren't they wonderful??



eastofthesun said:


> I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling unhappy in your career, I hope that you are able to work yourself into a direction you'll be proud of soon. Best of luck on your no buy, I hope we can all be here to help inspire you and keep you on track. I need to go on a no buy too, BIG TIME!!!!


Oh thank you, It's just been something floating in the back of my brain for a few years now. Husband and I are both on the same wavelength, but it will take a lot of saving up before we are able to take the jump - I don't see it happening for another year or two, especially since we both want to be able to start a family..if we can make it to where i can migrate organically into self employment after maternity leave, that's what we'll do. fingers crossed, though. We have a lot of work to do until that day arrives.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 29, 2014)

hsalt said:


> My plan for May, a day late!
> 
> I started a replacement-only no-buy (with a few categories as exceptions...I put all my crazy details in a Spoiler over on the April thread for the curious) in mid-April after going way too crazy at the Sephora and Ulta sales and have been going strong since then. Hoping to stick with it in May! The plan is to keep to it until November this year (again, with a few previously established exceptions!).
> 
> ...


Okay, my self-assessment in red above! The thing that is NOT captured there is that I did not do so well on non-makeup purchases. I bought a purse, two tops, and some (inexpensive) jewelry. Not specifically on my no-buy, but not in the spirit for sure! I also ate out a lot more than usual. I'm going to add some rules for June to try to curb these habits as well (and to reflect a changing financial circumstance!).

One other thing I made good progress on in May was starting to take inventory of everything. I got through all my skincare and hair care stuff and want to move on to my makeup in May. For skincare it is particularly helpful--I know I need to use up whatever is on my inventory list for a particular type of product before I buy more. I was surprised to realize there are some categories where I have NO back ups (cleanser!) and some where I have soo many (face masks). I imagine it won't be _as _helpful for makeup though, because I know with eye shadows (for example), I will certainly buy more before I use them all up! But some categories (concealer, BB cream, powder, etc.), it will be helpful to have the list I need to work through first. 

I also aggregated several boxes of samples/promos that I need to sell on eBay. I've had decent luck with this before--it is a good way to get the stuff OUT and get a few bucks back in my wallet. Waiting until mid-June to sell because I have some work travel over the next couple of weeks and would be challenged to get to the post office.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (May 29, 2014)

PS someone should get a June thread going...I want to start working on my plan for next month! And I am too sheepish to make the thread myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

I FINALLY cancelled Ipsy. I was close to redeeming points but I figure that I never get too many referrals anyway so I just need to cancel now. I do love those butter glosses though but I need to save that $10 a month!


----------



## jaylilee (May 29, 2014)

New June thread going!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 29, 2014)

I think I did pretty well this month.  I only made one random purchase from Sephora.  Well I actually made two orders but one was for a mother's day gift so that's excluded.  The order I made for myself was really unnecessary.  I think I just felt like buying something because I haven't bought anything from Sephora in a while.  I have been doing good recently though.  I've been seeing a lot of things that I want but haven't been buying anything for myself.  The Lush Kitchen on the UK site has been seriously tempting me though.  For the past two days I had my cart ready to go and started the check out process.  Both times I ended up just closing the window.  I really don't need anything from Lush right now but the Kitchen items are so tempting to me.  I love the idea of some of the products they have been coming up with.  It doesn't help that I love buying body wash and Lush's are among my favorites.  On to June!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 29, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I think I did pretty well this month.  I only made one random purchase from Sephora.  Well I actually made two orders but one was for a mother's day gift so that's excluded.  The order I made for myself was really unnecessary.  I think I just felt like buying something because I haven't bought anything from Sephora in a while.  I have been doing good recently though.  I've been seeing a lot of things that I want but haven't been buying anything for myself.  The Lush Kitchen on the UK site has been seriously tempting me though.  For the past two days I had my cart ready to go and started the check out process.  Both times I ended up just closing the window.  I really don't need anything from Lush right now but the Kitchen items are so tempting to me.  I love the idea of some of the products they have been coming up with.  It doesn't help that I love buying body wash and Lush's are among my favorites.  On to June!


Ugh Lush Kitchen is tempting me too!!!! Luckily for me though, the things I normally want are sold out. So if I REALLY wanted them then I'd have to get up super early in the morning to buy them &amp; thats just not happening. And one can only have so many shower gels &amp; bath bombs lol.


----------



## CurlyTails (May 29, 2014)

Lush Kitchen always being sold out has helped me as well!

Overall, this has been a good month for me makeup and skincare buying-wise.  Since I declared my replacement-only no buy earlier this month, the only non-replacement items I purchased were two Julep mystery boxes and a new powder brush.  I think next month I will work on expanding my low-buying ways into other areas of my life as well.  On to June!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

Can I vent here for a second? I feel SUPER stressed about the Midsummer Nights swap I'm in. I feel like my gift pile for my girl is not enough... I haven't really bought anything beauty related for myself and this swap is making me realize how QUICKLY $25 can go. I've definitely shopped the hell out of my stash, used BB points, swapped, and spent the $25. But I feel like... I feel like I gotta keep up with others. I know that's not the point and I'm sure my girl will love her gift but I just feel really stressed.

I have a $25 ulta cart lined up (half stuff for me half stuff for her. BOGO50) but for some reason I feel like its wrong to pull the trigger on this... I don't know why I feel this way!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Can I vent here for a second? I feel SUPER stressed about the Midsummer Nights swap I'm in. I feel like my gift pile for my girl is not enough... I haven't really bought anything beauty related for myself and this swap is making me realize how QUICKLY $25 can go. I've definitely shopped the hell out of my stash, used BB points, swapped, and spent the $25. But I feel like... I feel like I gotta keep up with others. I know that's not the point and I'm sure my girl will love her gift but I just feel really stressed.
> 
> I have a $25 ulta cart lined up (half stuff for me half stuff for her. BOGO50) but for some reason I feel like its wrong to pull the trigger on this... I don't know why I feel this way!


The gift you have for your girl is perfect! Everybody in that swap would love anything they get. We're just so excited having someone spend the time to learn about us and give us something that you think is perfect for them. Don't get stressed out, it's supposed to be fun!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 30, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Can I vent here for a second? I feel SUPER stressed about the Midsummer Nights swap I'm in. I feel like my gift pile for my girl is not enough... I haven't really bought anything beauty related for myself and this swap is making me realize how QUICKLY $25 can go. I've definitely shopped the hell out of my stash, used BB points, swapped, and spent the $25. But I feel like... I feel like I gotta keep up with others. I know that's not the point and I'm sure my girl will love her gift but I just feel really stressed.
> 
> I have a $25 ulta cart lined up (half stuff for me half stuff for her. BOGO50) but for some reason I feel like its wrong to pull the trigger on this... I don't know why I feel this way!


 I have caught myself feeling the same way. Don't buy more. I know that any gift you are planning to give to your girl will be thoughtful, and that is all that matters. I also know that anyone in the group will love whatever you have to send. Stick to the limit. It's not about keeping up with everyone else - but I do know the feeling. Plus, in the end you will feel better because you won't have overspent. And, most importantly, don't stress about it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2014)

I've started stressing too, but then I put everything I have so far into a box, looked at the rest of the orders I have coming, and realized I've hit almost every category on her wish list.  I keep thinking it's not enough, but I *know* it is.  For budget reasons, I'm trying to keep everything within a large-size PO Flat Rate box. (Sorry, no 15-lb boxes from me!  Then again, my FGC didn't request anything heavy, so I'm good!)  I think once I have everything wrapped, packaged, and into the box, it will be filled. It won't be filled with just gifts, I'm going to obsessively wrap everything (with a roll of cute princess-y paper I found at the dollar store), and I found a cute card, and I'm pretty sure she'll be happy.  But then I look at the reveals from the holiday SS and I get anxious all over again.

Hopefully just knowing that you're not alone in thinking "it's not enough" helps you.  But at some point we're going to have to stop shopping and shove everything into a box!


----------



## cumber1137 (May 30, 2014)

It's the last day of May and I'm happy to say the no buy was a success!!


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2014)

I'm doing everything I can to keep my out-of-pocket spend to the limit, but I do have a *lot* of stuff from subs and GWPs I can include and, as an added bonus, clean out my apartment a bit! That helps me feel a bit better about not going overboard as far as shopping goes. And I really want to rush in and tell my godmother DO NOT OVERSPEND! I *still* feel guilty about the amazing present I received for Santa '13. I really, *really* hope most of those things were "well, it's just sitting there on my stash, so I might as well send it to someone who *wants* it." My dreamlist is long, but I intended it more as "here are a whole bunch of things I would be thrilled to get, even if it's just one of these things! And also, putting these things on this list means I cannot buy them!" It's kind of a combination dreamlist/low-buy rules list.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 30, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Can I vent here for a second? I feel SUPER stressed about the Midsummer Nights swap I'm in. I feel like my gift pile for my girl is not enough... I haven't really bought anything beauty related for myself and this swap is making me realize how QUICKLY $25 can go. I've definitely shopped the hell out of my stash, used BB points, swapped, and spent the $25. But I feel like... I feel like I gotta keep up with others. I know that's not the point and I'm sure my girl will love her gift but I just feel really stressed.
> 
> I have a $25 ulta cart lined up (half stuff for me half stuff for her. BOGO50) but for some reason I feel like its wrong to pull the trigger on this... I don't know why I feel this way!


I think your girl will love whatever you give- the reveals thread is super stressful, and I'm trying really hard to stay close-ish to my budget!  I'm going with the "thought that counts" mentality over sheer quantity.. there's just too much otherwise!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for all your kind words!! I think I was overwhelmed because my Santa from 13 spoiled me. Like literally bought every single item on my wishlist and then some. I am incredibly grateful for that but it makes me feel like what I'm giving isn't "good enough".

I did manage to tackle a good bit of my girls list and shopped my stash and have not gone over budget (although the value is definitely there!) I think the thing that's bothering me is how small everything is... Yanno? Like a eyeliner doesn't take up much room.. But sure as hell takes up a majority of the budget, for example.

I will definitely be mindful of shipping and I think the "many little things" is a blessing. I have a cute tin that wil fit into a flat rate box and it's light so if I don't go the flate rate route I can always just PayPal ship it. I'll take the weekend to wrap and make the fun thing I want to put into the box then hopefully I'll feel officially done! Too bad we don't ship til July!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2014)

@ you CAN send your gift early if it will help you not spend!

As far as the spoiling thing goes, I did both exchanges (regular and nail) last year and my Nails SS *beyond* spoiled me (thankfully she explained that she was doing a "one for me, one for my SS" approach or I would have felt really guilty!) and my Regular SS stayed within the budget and sent me a small box of items that were very carefully chosen from my wish list. I loved BOTH. I think we get too caught up seeing the people who sent Naked 3 palettes and Butter London polishes (which is AWESOME if you can afford it!) and forget that the whole point is to make someone's day a bit brighter!


----------



## BSquared (May 31, 2014)

Totally understand it being stressful. This is my first one and I'm already trying not to worry too much. I keep thinking though like "what if I get someone who's only into indie brands and I've never bought a single indie thing in my life?" Or "what if I get someone who likes 'clean' scents, but we have different interpretations of 'clean' and she hates it"? Then I feel like I have to buy a million things so hopefully she'll like one of them and then suddenly I've spent a bazillion dollars.

I think it's human nature to worry but then I think "ok even if I got a box of stuff I didn't think smelled good or was from a random brand I never heard of, would I be upset?" And I wouldn't. And everyone participating seems to have the same mindset. So I'm trying not to worry ton much.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

@@BSquared If you do end up getting someone who only likes indies, please feel free to reach out to me!  I not exclusively into indies, but I am extremely familiar with a couple of brands (and obsessed with a certain indie perfume company with a *very* extensive catalog.  I've probably tried well over a thousand of their scents over the years) and working on expanding that familiarity to other brands, and I plan on going exclusively indie as far as my purchasing goes aside from subs (and several of my subs are indie subs already!), a small essence trend edition allowance (because sometimes I just need a small makeup treat *right now*), and bb cream next year.

But the big thing for me is that I already know my godmother has been putting thought into *me* based on the PMs I've received from fairies, and that alone give me warm fuzzies.  (I had a Santa one year that bought me stuff almost entirely off my DO NOT WANT section, but she did pick up a few things off my OH YES PLEASE section.  That was weird, awkward, and confusing and made me hesitant to join another one, but I did, and the second one was awesome.)  Really, as long as it's obvious that you *thought* about it, she should love it!  (And if she doesn't like something that you clearly put thought into, I'll get snarky for a minute:  The problem might be her, not you.)

It looks like you're doing Summerswap, so you don't even have your person yet, but it might be a good idea to start mapping out a game plan and figure out some questions to ask through the roadies.  That helped calm me down this time around.  Planning *always* calms me down, except for Thursday when I was planning out my workday for Friday (I had a *lot* that had to get done, preferably by 4pm, and I didn't realize just how much until I listed it out and prioritized it!).  I had *no clue* what to get for Secret Santa because my person had a super vague list, but we didn't have a system in place for helper inquiries, so I was lost.  This time should be different, even with a vague list.  For example, you mentioned being concerned about what to do if she says she likes "clean" scents but doesn't go any further than that.  The roadie inquiry could be "What are your top three favorite perfumes?  Top five favorite notes?"  That will give you more information to work off of.

This time around for the Midsummer Night's Dream exchange, we learned an important lesson from Secret Santa about what we wanted out of the exchange and set up the helper system.  So during the signup process for Midsummer, I thought, "Okay, I don't want a repeat of what happened last time with not having a clue what to get.  So.  I have $25 to spend.  Where can I buy things from places I like to give my money *and* get the biggest bang for my buck?  If my goddaughter has a super vague list, what can I ask so I can order things from these places?"  (And then I ended up with someone who had a semi-vague list but whose interests align so perfectly with mine that I'm not really doing any *shopping* as far as looking around and spending hours debating what to get are concerned!  I'm just ordering things that I would buy again in an instant if those particular items vanished from my collection.)

Honestly, the "what if we have different interpretations?" thing is one reason why I have a hard-to-impossible time shopping for other people without an explicit list of "this item in this shade/scent/etc."  My goddaughter doesn't have an explicit list like I would usually want (I'm talking about something that goes down to brand and shade, like "Maybelline Color Tattoos from the Bleached Neons collection and benefit Hervana blush."  I usually panic without direction like that!), but her "I like xyz list" is so similar to what I like (plus there's also a comment in there somewhere that indicated to me that she doesn't already have items in those categories, so they wouldn't be dupes) that I'm actually going with a "Well, I already have and love *this*, so I'll just order one for her, and then she'll have something I already feel comfortable recommending, and then there's the added bonus of *not* doing the one-for-me-one-for-her approach."  

(I feel like I'm doing a don't-go-overboard-and-stress-out-on-the-gift-exchange intervention here instead of a don't-go-overboard-and-overspend one!  We will definitely be there in the June thread for support on this if you need us!  Remember:  The exchange limit is $25.  If she's disappointed that you "only" spent that much, she's expecting too much, and that's on her, not you.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 31, 2014)

@@meaganola great advice! I would love to be your FGC (or Summerswap pal) because you definitely dive into a section of make up that I never have/am too scared to do!

@@BSquared part of the fun of our discussion thread is to get to know the group! Feel free to ask some questions there and everyone who reads it hopefully will pipe up and answer. If your buddy doesn't answer, feel free to go through me once you get your assignment! I loved my Secret Santa girl because her list was essentially - I like this, this, this but I would be MOST excited if you gave me a box of YOUR favorites. Luckily, we had the same skin type and fairly similar interest in terms of color families. It was easy to hunt down minis/samples in my stash and use that $25 with coupons to make it go far. She loved it! And like Meaganola said, if she's unhappy you *only* spent $25, that is not on you - you followed the rules.

Feel free to bring this up (and anything else!) in the Summerswap discussion thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (May 31, 2014)

Great advice @ and @@meaganola!! Planning helps me too. I read everyone's lists (stalker!) and it's so fun to go through and think "if I had you I'd get you this and this and this!!" I'm excited to get my person!!

Edit: and to keep it on topic...my no buy is still going strong so far! Last day!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 31, 2014)

I guess I didn't do too badly, considering this was my first attempt at a no buy. I spent a total of about $50. I can live with that. Eating out was a bigger problem, but I was always out to dr appts around lunchtime. The last week or so of the month was easy, since I was stuck in the hospital with the baby, but at least I didn't do any online shopping.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 1, 2014)

Ugggghhhhh  I hate how MUT doesn't save posts anymore. I had SO MUCH written out, and then accidentally hit "back" and lost it all.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 1, 2014)

The short version:

May: Spent some money. More than I expected.

June: I should spend less.


----------

